# Lavrov: "Italia in prima fila contro Russia. Zelensky ebreo? Anche Hitler lo era."



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Lavrov, in esclusiva per la prima volta in Europa su rete 4, intervistato da Brindisi:

"I media occidentali hanno travisato le mie parole sulla terza guerra mondiale. Noi da sempre ci impegniamo ad evitarla.
La Russia non ha mai interrotto gli sforzi verso un accordo per evitare una guerra nucleare, il cui rischio non è mai da sottovalutare. Casomai sono gli USA che hanno rallentato gli accordi e un nuovo tavolo internazionale per discuterne.
Le armi di Putin che nessuno possiede? Intendiamo armi ultasoniche per fermare i missili americani.

Zelensky ebreo? Anche Hitler lo era. i maggiori antisemiiti sono proprio gli ebrei.
Le forze USA hanno allenato i militari neonazisti ucraini.

L'italia è in prima fila contro la Russia. Speravamo che l'Italia avesse un approccio diverso distinguendo il bianco dal nero. Dichiarazioni di politici e giornalisti sono andate oltre l'etica e le norme diplomatiche.
La nostra ambasciata ha aperto un caso di violazione del diritto da parte dei media italiani
Per avere la pace Zelensky deve semplicemente dare ordine ai neonazisti di smettere gli attacchi. Non si deve arrendere lui, non vogliamo cambiare regime in Ucraina. Questa è pratica americana, sono loro gli esperti di queste cose. 
Gas? Avete rubato i nostri soldi tenendoli nelle vostre banche.
Non ci sono date sulla fine della guerra. Il 9 maggio è solo una tradizione sovietica.
La guerra continua finché i civili e i soldati russi in Ucraina non saranno in sicurezza.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

*Lavrov:"I maggiori antisemiti sono proprio gli ebrei".*


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:"I maggiori antisemiti sono proprio gli ebrei".*



Come dargli torto?


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lavrov, in esclusiva per la prima volta in Europa su rete 4, intervistato da Brindisi:
> 
> "I media occidentali hanno travisato le mie parole sulla terza guerra mondiale. Noi da sempre ci impegniamo ad evitarla.
> La Russia non ha mai interrotto gli sforzi verso un accordo per evitare una guerra nucleare, il cui rischio non è mai da sottovalutare. Casomai sono gli USA che hanno rallentato gli accordi e un nuovo tavolo internazionale per discuterne.
> ...


Non reputo molto importanti le sue parole, reputo straordinariamente importante la sua esposizione in una tv europea


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Non sento spunti interessanti, sono sempre le solite cose.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Potevano mettere uno spaventapasseri al posto di Brindisi


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dargli torto?


In effetti


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

Occhio che ci sta distruggendo


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

era meglio non chiedere dell'Italia


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Potevano mettere uno spaventapasseri al posto di Brindisi


Il giornalista più ridicolo di tutti, tra i zerbini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

*Lavrov: "L'italia è in prima fila contro la Russia. Speravamo che l'Italia avesse un approccio diverso distinguendo il bianco dal nero. Dichiarazioni di politici e giornalisti sono andate oltre l'etica e le norme diplomatiche.
La nostra ambasciata ha aperto un caso di violazione del diritto da parte dei media italiani"*


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lavrov, in esclusiva per la prima volta in Europa su rete 4, intervistato da Brindisi:
> 
> "I media occidentali hanno travisato le mie parole sulla terza guerra mondiale. Noi da sempre ci impegniamo ad evitarla.
> La Russia non ha mai interrotto gli sforzi verso un accordo per evitare una guerra nucleare, il cui rischio non è mai da sottovalutare. Casomai sono gli USA che hanno rallentato gli accordi e un nuovo tavolo internazionale per discuterne.
> ...



A sentire le parti, entrambe eh, sono tutti dei santi....in realtà sono tutti dei mostri....se non lo fossero non saremmo arrivati qui.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> era meglio non chiedere dell'Italia



Tutto sommato è stato tenero …


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Potevano mettere uno spaventapasseri al posto di Brindisi


lascia perdere con Lilly o un altra a caso eravamo già a 180°


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: "L'italia è in prima fila contro la Russia. Speravamo che l'Italia avesse un approccio diverso distinguendo il bianco dal nero. Dichiarazioni di politici e giornalisti sono andate oltre l'etica.
> La nostra ambasciata ha aperto un caso di violazione del diritto da parte dei media italiani"*



Occhio, occhio.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Occhio, occhio.


grazie mamma rai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> grazie mamma rai



Credo che si riferisca alla Stampa di Giannini.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: "L'italia è in prima fila contro la Russia. Speravamo che l'Italia avesse un approccio diverso distinguendo il bianco dal nero. Dichiarazioni di politici e giornalisti sono andate oltre l'etica.
> La nostra ambasciata ha aperto un caso di violazione del diritto da parte dei media italiani"*


Piagni.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

dopo questa la pace è nel sarcofago


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

*"Per avere la pace Zelensky deve semplicemente dare ordine ai neonazisti di smettere gli attacchi. Non si deve arrendere lui, non vogliamo cambiare regime in Ucraina. Questa è pratica americana, sono loro gli esperti di queste cose."*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: "L'italia è in prima fila contro la Russia. Speravamo che l'Italia avesse un approccio diverso distinguendo il bianco dal nero. Dichiarazioni di politici e giornalisti sono andate oltre l'etica e le norme diplomatiche.
> La nostra ambasciata ha aperto un caso di violazione del diritto da parte dei media italiani"*


Dichiarazioni pesantissime. Visto che i nostri partiti al governo sono comandati da cahasotto, mi aspetto che almeno abbiano l'intelligenza di avere più paura della Russia (e di una guerra) che del pupazzo di Bruxelles che appoggiano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

*Gas? Avete rubato i nostri soldi tenendoli nelle vostre banche.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma secondo voi questo ridicolo personaggio è minimamente credibile?
Dopo che per mesi ha continuato a grugnire che "le voci su una imminente offensiva sono paranoia americana"?
Questo insieme al suo sodale Putler è il piu pagliaccio di tutti i pagliacci.
A confronto Johnson Von Der Leyen Zelensky sono Churchill, altro che...
Due beoni idioti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: "L'italia è in prima fila contro la Russia. Speravamo che l'Italia avesse un approccio diverso distinguendo il bianco dal nero. Dichiarazioni di politici e giornalisti sono andate oltre l'etica e le norme diplomatiche.
> La nostra ambasciata ha aperto un caso di violazione del diritto da parte dei media italiani"*



Tanto non contiamo una cippa, non penso diano tanto peso alle dichiarazioni di Giggino e dei media italiani. Proprio perchè sta parlando con una TV Italiana altrimenti non ci nominerebbero nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

Mah.

Mi sa che è stato il solito trolling russo.

Avete presente quando fanno sembrare che in Italia non abbiamo altro da fare che discriminare gay/lesbiche/neri ecc ecc ecc?
E noi ridiamo di questo?

Quando parla di nazismo et simila mi viene la stessa sensazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

*"Non ci sono date sulla fine della guerra. Il 9 maggio è solo una tradizione sovietica.
La guerra continua finché i civili e i soldati russi in Ucraina non saranno in sicurezza."*


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Tanto non contiamo una cippa, non penso diano tanto peso alle dichiarazioni di Giggino e dei media italiani. Proprio perchè sta parlando con una TV Italiana altrimenti non ci nominerebbero nemmeno per sbaglio


Si però parla con una tv italiana lui stesso. ripeto bisogna riflettere sul perché lo abbia fatto più che su quel che, in modo scontato, ha detto.


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo che tu muoia o che finisca in una nuova Norimberga


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Di fatto è guerra fredda 2.0 contro gli USA.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si però parla con una tv italiana lui stesso. ripeto bisogna riflettere sul perché lo abbia fatto più che su quel che, in modo scontato, ha detto.



Perché l'Italia è la prima candidata a cambiare sponda di solito


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia che sequela di Ca...te che racconta. Il bello è che esisterà gente che prenderà dalle labbra di questo mentitore seriale.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato è stato tenero …


Vengono a spendere i soldi da noi


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi questo ridicolo personaggio è minimamente credibile?
> Dopo che per mesi ha continuato a grugnire che "le voci su una imminente offensiva sono paranoia americana"?
> Questo insieme al suo sodale Putler è il piu pagliaccio di tutti i pagliacci.
> *A confronto Johnson Von Der Leyen Zelensky sono Churchill, altro che...*
> Due beoni idioti.


Sì beh, insomma... c'è l'ubriacone, la scappata di casa che non l'ascolta manco il suo riflesso nello specchio, il nonno con la demenza senile, il ballerino ebreo LGBT con i pantaloni in pelle.

Non manca più nessuno.
Solo non si vedono i due liocorni.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

il solito troll, non vedo novità.
Indicativo il fatto che abbia parlato ininterrottamente senza mai rispondere in modo diretto


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *"Per avere la pace Zelensky deve semplicemente dare ordine ai neonazisti di smettere gli attacchi. Non si deve arrendere lui, non vogliamo cambiare regime in Ucraina. Questa è pratica americana, sono loro gli esperti di queste cose."*


Questo passo è molto importante eh…
Attenzione


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

Comunque non ha detto nulla di inaspettato.

Nazismo, donbass, ha spolverato perfino la religione, la Nato ecc ecc

Alla fine non c era ragione reale per fare sto casino, magari prima o poi capiremo perché.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La nostra ambasciata ha aperto un caso di violazione del diritto da parte dei media italiani"*



Ma volesse iddio !


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo passo è molto importante eh…
> Attenzione


Propaganda.
I nazisti sono morti quasi tutti a Mariupol


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo passo è molto importante eh…
> Attenzione


secondo me neonazisti è una parola inflazionata, intende la resa totale


----------



## ignaxio (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma quando si suicida questo? Deve fare la fine di 
Praljak​


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Propaganda.
> I nazisti sono morti quasi tutti a Mariupol


Ma chi se ne frega di quella boiata dei nazisti..
Io mi riferisco al passaggio in cui dice di non voler far cadere zelensky…


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> secondo me neonazisti è una parola inflazionata, intende la resa totale


Ma si è propaganda per la maggior parte.
Ma è importante quando dice di non voler fare come gli americani e non defenestrare l’attuale (ridicolo) governo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma si è propaganda per la maggior parte.
> Ma è importante quando dice di non voler fare come gli americani e non defenestrare l’attuale (ridicolo) governo



Per me intendeva che il vero obiettivo degli USA è rovesciare Putin. Cosa che tra l'altro disse candidamente Biden stesso nella prima conferenza che tanto aveva fatto clamore, prima di essere smentito dal Pentagono stesso.


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> secondo me neonazisti è una parola inflazionata, intende la resa totale


In questa propaganda la parola nazionalsocialista la si usa a caso, tanto quanto in Italia si usa a caso la parola fascista. Sia dal lato russo che da quello ucraino.
Il Battaglione Azov è nazionalsocialista quanto lo è Alba Dorata in Grecia o Casapound in Italia, cioè zero.
Sono semplicemente nazionalisti che hanno ripreso la simbologia della Seconda Guerra Mondiale, visto che è stato l'unico periodo in cui hanno avuto una identità politica differente da quella russa. Niente di più niente di meno.

Con il nazionalsocialismo c'entrano praticamente zero.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me intendeva che il vero obiettivo degli USA è rovesciare Putin. Cosa che tra l'altro disse candidamente Biden stesso nella prima conferenza che tanto aveva fatto clamore, prima di essere smentito dal Pentagono stesso.


Si ma lo ha fatto sottolineando che loro appunto non sono come loro e non rovesciano governi.
Questo potrebbe significare che si prendono ciò che vogliono e poi si levano dalle palle?


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

ha detto cose note e già sentite, ma qualche punto andava approfondito da domande incisive
per esempio l'accordo pronto a marzo e rifiutato, la presenza di ufficiali occidentali a Mariupol, l'addestramento occidentale ai neonazisti, il mancato rispetto degli accordi di Minsk per anni da parte ucraina
sull'Italia ci è andato leggero senza entrare nel merito, perchè sa bene che ci sia al momento un'azione eterodiretta da Washington e uno scostamento dall'opinione pubblica avendo lavorato per 18 anni con i governi italiani


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma lo ha fatto sottolineando che loro appunto non sono come loro e *non rovesciano governi*.
> Questo potrebbe significare che si prendono ciò che vogliono e poi si levano dalle palle?


I Dem, ripeto DEM (democratici), americani lo hanno fatto due volte in Ucraina con Yanukovich al potere. Nel 2004 e 2014.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I Dem, ripeto DEM (democratici), americani lo hanno fatto due volte in Ucraina con Yanukovich al potere. Nel 2004 e 2014.


Io lo so bene. Dovresti ricordarlo ai fanatici atlantisti-ucrainisti


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha detto cose note e già sentite, ma qualche punto andava approfondito da domande incisive
> per esempio l'accodo pronto a marzo e rifiutato, la presenza di ufficiali occidentali a Mariupol, l'addestramento occidentale ai neonazisti, il mancato rispetto degli accordi di Minsk per anni da parte ucraina
> sull'Italia ci è andato leggero senza entrare nel merito, perchè sa bene che ci sia al momento un'azione eterodiretta da Washington e uno scostamento dall'opinione pubblica avendo lavorato per 18 anni con i governi italiani


Potevano chiedere dei neonazisti del gruppo Wagner che da anni combattono con la Russia.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io lo so bene. Dovresti ricordarlo ai fanatici atlantisti-ucrainisti


Purtroppo c'è il tifo e certa gente nega pure, quando ci sono numerossime prove, tra cui la telefonata tra Nuland, che all'epoca lavorava per il presidente Obama come segretaria di stato per l'europa e oggi vicesegretaria di Stato di Biden e Pyatt che era ambasciatore americano dell'Ucraina e Pyatt. La famosa telefonata del "Fuck EU", dove i due stavano discutendo sulla composizione del governo ucraino. Cioè, due americani che decidono come deve essere il governo ucraino. Se per voi è normale.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo c'è il tifo e certa gente nega pure, quando ci sono numerossime prove, tra cui la telefonata tra Nuland, che all'epoca lavorava per il presidente Obama come segretaria di stato per l'europa e oggi vicesegretaria di Stato di Biden e Pyatt che era ambasciatore americano dell'Ucraina e Pyatt. La famosa telefonata del "Fuck EU", dove i due stavano discutendo sulla composizione del governo ucraino. Cioè, due americani che decidono come deve essere il governo ucraino. Se per voi è normale.


E poi gli USA ci parlano di libertà degli Ucraini, come se solo Putin si fosse interessato di mettere suoi burattini lì.


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

le cose che ha detto sulla diplomazia internazionale avvenute negli scorsi anni sono vere


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> .


A Porta a Porta di giovedì hanno invitato le mogli di questa feccia degli Azov, presentandoli come eroi.


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alla fine non c era ragione reale per fare sto casino, magari prima o poi capiremo perché.


Gli USA pagavano meglio e la Russia non era in grado di rilanciare.
Semplifico volutamente al massimo, ma probabilmente non ci vado poi così lontano.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Gli USA pagavano meglio e la Russia non era in grado di rilanciare.
> Semplifico volutamente al massimo, ma probabilmente non ci vado poi così lontano.



Beh, che l' Ucraina preferisca stare sotto gli Usa che sotto la Russia abbastanza palese.
Il problema è che vuole deciderlo Putin


----------



## Atletico Maniero (1 Maggio 2022)

In data 17 febbraio costui parlava ancora di semplici "esercitazioni russe". Non ha alcuna credibilità.


----------



## Shmuk (1 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potevano chiedere dei neonazisti del gruppo Wagner che da anni combattono con la Russia.



Gliel'hanno chiesto, e ha svicolato in modo ridicolo affermando che sono "un'azienda privata"...


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potevano chiedere dei neonazisti del gruppo Wagner che da anni combattono con la Russia.


Lo ha fatto, Lavrov ha detto che sono dei “liberi professionisti”


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *"Per avere la pace Zelensky deve semplicemente dare ordine ai neonazisti di smettere gli attacchi. Non si deve arrendere lui, non vogliamo cambiare regime in Ucraina. Questa è pratica americana, sono loro gli esperti di queste cose."*


Il bello è che la gente, mediamente, non ha mica capito una cosa fondamentale, NESSUNO e dico nessuno di chi spalleggia questi nazisti ucraini e incapaci vuole la pace, è evidente che la guerra venga portata avanti dal sistema capitalistico americano spalleggiato a dovere da fessi europei che sono andati contro i propri interessi pur di mangiare con la narrativa della guerra buona e della pace da guadagnarsi, ma dico io, se questi smettono di spedire le armi la guerra finisce oggi stesso, quindi chi cerca la pace perché non smette di mandare armi bruciando la propria economia per star dietro al regime americano che non può stare senza guerre di riferimento per più di un paio di anni? via dall'Afghanistan, distrutto da 20 anni di nulla, di morti inutili, per portare disgrazia e terrorismo ovunque, per andare a fare una guerra indiretta alla Russia, per finanziare dei nazisti che vogliono solo armi e fanno quello che sono, la guerra, morti, non è casuale, se ne sono andati da un paese e adesso vogliono portare avanti questa guerra storica giocando col dilettantismo di fessi ucraini che non hanno più nulla a parte macerie, solo per farsi dare degli eroi, dei combattenti, quando la guerra è voluta dai mandanti, la guerra è voluta da noi, la guerra viene portata avanti da noi e non dagli ucraini, quelli stanno crepando, i civili, per nulla, a mln se ne sono andati, in Italia li abbiamo presi dentro come se niente fosse, ma sono razza caucasica, sono profughi veri, ben creati ben portati qui in Italia per darci la pace, per creare la pace... AHAHHAA, io rido perché mi fa ridere, certo, non esiste mica una guerra senza profughi, infatti hanno attivato i corridoi umanitari dal giorno x, 24 febbraio, mica per piacere o per caso, ma perché si doveva portare avanti la guerra e al tempo stesso si doveva prendere dentro della gente dal nulla, l'oro attuale, cioè l'ucraino che scappa, simpaticissimo poi il draghi di turno che agli inizi del conflitto tuonava "la Russia si fermi subito, no alla guerra", in preda all'eccitazione più pura per una poltrona da sottosegretario NATO ormai sempre più vicina, con gli italiani lobotomizzati che non capivano ma davano il braccio e mostravano il lasciapassare buono... e allora SI' alla pace, ma certo, basta fare i bravi e arriva la pace.
Non li vedete i cortocircuiti qui? pensate davvero che esista una pace che avverrà col logorio della Russia? con la vittoria sul campo? questi sono stati chiari, ritirarsi, smetterla di fare una guerra per proteggere macerie, smetterla di farsi finanziare dai buoni che vogliono la pace e stanno cercando in tutti i modi di allargare il conflitto, chiaro, non è facile, esiste una propaganda gigantesca che gioca col fatto che gli ucraini siano tutti buoni e puri, da salvare, i nuovi penosi esseri che ci fanno pena e ci piacciono, esiste pure il cortocircuito per cui gli Usa salveranno l'Ucraina e sconfiggeranno il male, sconfiggeranno il male e salveranno le macerie ucraine, quelli che sono stati sacrificati già da anni per arrivare ad un conflitto mondiale e portare avanti il bizniz numero 1, le armi, la guerra totale, altro che pace, quella è per gli scemi che ci credono, quella è per quelli che sono ormai istruiti sulla guerra e sanno chi sono i buoni da seguire, però se gli dici che domani la guerra finisce gli viene il magone e si mettono a piangere.
Svegliatevi dal torpore, so che non è facile, ma la guerra finirà quando i buoni smetteranno di mandare armi a vuoto, armi bruciate, coi nostri soldi ma senza il nostro benestare, tanto decidono le brave istituzioni che giocano con la pellaccia di persone che non hanno più nemmeno il diritto di parola e fino a poco tempo fa nemmeno quello di poter andare in posta senza avere un pass nazista.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo c'è il tifo e certa gente nega pure, quando ci sono numerossime prove, tra cui la telefonata tra Nuland, che all'epoca lavorava per il presidente Obama come segretaria di stato per l'europa e oggi vicesegretaria di Stato di Biden e Pyatt che era ambasciatore americano dell'Ucraina e Pyatt. La famosa telefonata del "Fuck EU", dove i due stavano discutendo sulla composizione del governo ucraino. Cioè, due americani che decidono come deve essere il governo ucraino. Se per voi è normale.


Amen.
Vedrai che ora c’è gente che nega tutto..perché in fin dei conti l’ucraina è aggreditah e conta solo questo no? Che vuoi che sia tutto questo schifo pregresso? Sia mai criticare gli USA…che questa guerra la vogliono e alimentano


----------



## hakaishin (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, che l' Ucraina preferisca stare sotto gli Usa che sotto la Russia abbastanza palese.
> Il problema è che vuole deciderlo Putin


L’importante per loro è essere schiavi…vanno da chi offre di più


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo c'è il tifo e certa gente nega pure, quando ci sono numerossime prove, tra cui la telefonata tra Nuland, che all'epoca lavorava per il presidente Obama come segretaria di stato per l'europa e oggi vicesegretaria di Stato di Biden e Pyatt che era ambasciatore americano dell'Ucraina e Pyatt. La famosa telefonata del "Fuck EU", dove i due stavano discutendo sulla composizione del governo ucraino. Cioè, due americani che decidono come deve essere il governo ucraino. Se per voi è normale.



Gli USA pur di arrivare ai loro scopi stanno sacrificando migliaia di ucraini figurati cosa se ne fregano dell’economia della UE.


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2022)

Un video di tanti anni fa che spiegava perfettamente le cose, illuminante, guardatelo







Ps: ah ovviamente continuiamo a pensare che il conflitto nasca dalla cattiveria russa, o sia roba nuova, genuina.


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Maggio 2022)

E' totalmente impossibile che una persona dotata di logica ascolti gli interventi di Lavrov e di questo giornalista (chiedo scusa ma non ricordo il nome) e non capisca immediatamente che TUTTO ciò che viene da fonte Russa è totalmente inaffidabile. Non pensavo di poter ascoltare una propaganda così falsa, schifosa e scadente nel 2022 (ma davvero... chi può credergli in Europa? Solo un menomato..)


----------



## vota DC (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> In questa propaganda la parola nazionalsocialista la si usa a caso, tanto quanto in Italia si usa a caso la parola fascista. Sia dal lato russo che da quello ucraino.
> Il Battaglione Azov è nazionalsocialista quanto lo è Alba Dorata in Grecia o Casapound in Italia, cioè zero.
> Sono semplicemente nazionalisti che hanno ripreso la simbologia della Seconda Guerra Mondiale, visto che è stato l'unico periodo in cui hanno avuto una identità politica differente da quella russa. Niente di più niente di meno.
> 
> Con il nazionalsocialismo c'entrano praticamente zero.


Azov sono i legittimi continuatori del nazionalsocialismo, sembra che siano stati ibernati durante l'ultima guerra mondiale e scongelati adesso. Furbi quanto un ebreo nazista ma sono loro: riprendono ogni aspetto. Sono i politici in doppiopetto dei grossi partiti che hanno fatto la legge sulle minoranze a quindi sono loro ad essere neonazisti e diversi dai tedeschi: hanno provocato Nato e Russia contemporaneamente mentre Hitler ha avuto il buon senso di tenersi buoni i russi per un po' di tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un video di tanti anni fa che spiegava perfettamente le cose, illuminante, guardatelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La conferma che le guerre non nascono da un giorno all’altro.


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La conferma che le guerre non nascono da un giorno all’altro.



Questo è vero, Putin è fobico verso l'occidente da molti anni, ha un odio per la cultura occidentale e per tutti i territori che ritiene essere parte del suo "impero" che vogliono occidentalizzarsi, pensa davvero che un giorno gli USA gli sparino su Mosca un paio di missili e da circa 10 anni sta finanziando una guerriglia in Ucraina per riannetterne una parte. Quindi si, non nasce da un giorno all'altro, ma sempre paranoia fobica di un folle è.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Gliel'hanno chiesto, e ha svicolato in modo ridicolo affermando che sono "un'azienda privata"...


E chi l'ha assunta questa azienda privata? Mio cugino? Che essere ridicolo Lavarone.


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *Azov sono i legittimi continuatori del nazionalsocialismo, sembra che siano stati ibernati durante l'ultima guerra mondiale e scongelati adesso. *Furbi quanto un ebreo nazista ma sono loro: riprendono ogni aspetto. Sono i politici in doppiopetto dei grossi partiti che hanno fatto la legge sulle minoranze a quindi sono loro ad essere neonazisti e diversi dai tedeschi: hanno provocato Nato e Russia contemporaneamente mentre Hitler ha avuto il buon senso di tenersi buoni i russi per un po' di tempo.


Non scherziamo, questa gente con il nazionalsocialismo c'entra come i cavoli a merenda, già solo per il fatto che rispondono ad un presidente sionista, che dai sionisti americani prende ordini.

Sono semplicemente paramilitari nazionalisti anti-russi. Fine.
Né loro e né il movimento politico di cui fanno parte hanno realmente a che fare con il nazionalsocialismo, nel senso puro del termine. Quello è ben altro.
Purtroppo le parole fascismo e nazionalsocialismo sono abusate, specialmente dalla stampa, per catalogare chiunque faccia dell'anticomunismo la propria fede.
Per quello gente come Forza Nuova, Alba Dorata o questi qui vengono considerati tali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, questa gente con il nazionalsocialismo c'entra come i cavoli a merenda, già solo per il fatto che rispondono ad un presidente sionista, che dai sionisti americani prende ordini.
> 
> Sono semplicemente paramilitari nazionalisti anti-russi. Fine.
> Né loro e né il movimento politico di cui fanno parte hanno realmente a che fare con il nazionalsocialismo, nel senso puro del termine. Quello è ben altro.
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2022)

*Fonti dell'intelligence britannica affermano che la Russia ha sviluppato piani chiari per invadere la Moldova e che il Cremlino ha già deciso di attuare visti gli accadimenti in Transinistria. 

Sempre secondo l'intelligence britannica nelle prossime settimane si arriverà ad una escalation in Transinistria che porterà la Russia ad invadere la Moldavia.*


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2022)

Ma come fanno a intervistare Lavrov se siamo anche noi nella dittatura del pensiero unicooh!1!1 come in Russia?
Chissà se in Russia intervistano Blinken


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *"Per avere la pace Zelensky deve semplicemente dare ordine ai neonazisti di smettere gli attacchi. Non si deve arrendere lui, non vogliamo cambiare regime in Ucraina. Questa è pratica americana, sono loro gli esperti di queste cose."*


Ma qualcuno crede ancora a queste baggianate?


----------



## Shmuk (2 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Fonti dell'intelligence britannica affermano che la Russia ha sviluppato piani chiari per invadere la Moldova e che il Cremlino ha già deciso di attuare visti gli accadimenti in Transinistria.
> 
> Sempre secondo l'intelligence britannica nelle prossime settimane si arriverà ad una escalation in Transinistria che porterà la Russia ad invadere la Moldavia.*



Dovesse succedere consiglierei con ancor maggior forza di andarsi a leggere il brano finale dell'ultimo capitolo del libro di Daniele, nella Bibbia.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Fonti dell'intelligence britannica affermano che la Russia ha sviluppato piani chiari per invadere la Moldova e che il Cremlino ha già deciso di attuare visti gli accadimenti in Transinistria.
> 
> Sempre secondo l'intelligence britannica nelle prossime settimane si arriverà ad una escalation in Transinistria che porterà la Russia ad invadere la Moldavia.*


Andiamo a verificare se il primo ministro moldavo è Ebreo


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

*Report degli ispettori dell'agenzia internazionale per l'energia atomica andati a rilevare i dati questa settimana a Chernobyl*

*"Il livello di 6,5 millisievert registrato nelle trincee è molto al di sotto dei 20 millisievert giudicati il limite di sicurezza annuale per i lavoratori di una centrale nucleare."*

*il 9 aprile ministri della Difesa e dell'Energia del governo ucraino avevano detto che i militari russi avessero meno di un anno di vita per le radiazioni assorbite*


ennesima figuraccia di Kiev che da un mese narra fregnacce a riguardo per attirare attenzioni


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

*Portavoce governo ungherese:*

*"La posizione ungherese riguardo a qualsiasi embargo su petrolio e gas non è cambiata: non li sosteniamo"*

*Viene meno così l'unanimità dei paesi membri richiesta dalle sanzioni UE*


eccellente, assurdo riporre fiducia nell'Ungheria per bloccare il suicidio europeo ma a questo siamo arrivati...
altri dicono poi in parte ritrattano o vengono tirati per la giacchetta, questi agiscono chiaramente dal primo giorno
ora i paesi dovranno prendere le proprie scelte a livello nazionale non essendoci un accordo a 27


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

*uno dei cosiddetti foreign fighters italiani, Vavassori già dato per caduto con il padre che si affannò a dire sui social fosse solo ferito e ricoverato per febbre, si ritira dall'Ucraina*

*"Sono stanco, per me basta così.*

*E' ora di tornare a casa non ho più la testa per andare avanti"*


giusto, è ora di andare in galera adesso nel braccio dei terroristi come da legge italiana.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Portavoce governo ungherese:*
> 
> *"La posizione ungherese riguardo a qualsiasi embargo su petrolio e gas non è cambiata: non li sosteniamo"*
> 
> ...



Non è difficile immaginare che l'Italia seguirà le "indicazioni" che arriveranno da fuori...


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2022)

Intanto stamattina due navi russe d'assalto distrutte dal solito drone di origine turca


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Report degli ispettori dell'agenzia internazionale per l'energia atomica andati a rilevare i dati questa settimana a Chernobyl*
> 
> *"Il livello di 6,5 millisievert registrato nelle trincee è molto al di sotto dei 20 millisievert giudicati il limite di sicurezza annuale per i lavoratori di una centrale nucleare."*
> 
> ...


ma cosa figuraccia? logico che dicano che sarebbero morti per le radiazioni, è un modo per mettere paura al nemico, cosa avrebbero dovuto dire? venghino signori non c'è rischio di radiazioni anzi è il posto ideale per giocare a soft air


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

*ecco il trattamento riservato al giornalista italiano Lorenzo Giroffi appena varcato il confine tra Polonia e Ucraina*

"*Stavo andando in Ucraina per svolgere il mio ruolo di reporter. 
Giunto a Medyca, a confine con la Polonia, sono stato fermato da parte dell'esercito centrale ucraino nonostante avessi un regolare accredito da parte di Kiev, necessario a lavorare come giornalista nelle aree del conflitto, ed avessi avuto rassicurazioni da parte dell'ambasciata.*

Per spiegarlo dovrei fare un passo indietro.
*Nel 2014 sono stato in Donbass per raccontare il conflitto. 
L'ho fatto anche raccontando i territori delle Repubbliche autoproclamate di Donetsk e di Lughansk. 
Per questo, come tanti altri colleghi, nel 2015 sono stato colpito da un provvedimento di divieto di ingresso in Ucraina per 5 anni con l'accusa di immigrazione clandestina. 
Un'accusa falsa perché nelle Repubbliche separatiste del Donbass all'epoca entrammo con regolari permessi Ato dell'Sbu, con tanto di visti d'ingresso ed uscita ucraini ad ogni passaggio. 

Il provvedimento è scaduto ma mi è stato rinnovato senza spiegazioni alle autorità italiane e senza capi d'accusa. L'ho scoperto a febbraio quando allo scoppio del conflitto ho tentato di entrare in Ucraina dalla frontiera di Chop (tra l'Ungheria e l'Ucraina nda). *
E' dal 2014 che ricevo attacchi sui social con la pubblicazione di foto e dati personali anche su siti governativi ucraini per presunte attività terroristiche.
Addirittura sono stato bersaglio di riprese video da parte di attivisti filo-ucraini nel corso delle sporadiche presentazioni del libro scritto sulla questione Donbass.

Mi sono rivolto alle autorità italiane ottenendo un accredito da Kiev con cui c'è ancora un ponte istituzionale.
*Il 28 aprile sono giunto alla frontiera con l'Ucraina a Medyka e sono stato fermato e fatto oggetto di un interrogatorio sadico non da parte di una milizia remota ma da soldati dell'esercito centrale dell'Ucraina.*
*Una vera e propria imboscata. *

Va detto che non è la prima volta che accade. In altre aree di crisi mi è già capitato di essere fermato, interrogato e perquisito, ma stavolta si è davvero superato il limite.
Sono arrivato alla frontiera di Medyka verso le 13,30.
Ho dato il mio passaporto ed hanno inserito i miei dati.
Dai controlli è venuto fuori il provvedimento nei miei confronti.
Ho mostrato loro il mio accredito.
Mi dicono che devo incontrare l'ufficiale di posizione ma lo incontrerò solo due ore e mezzo più tardi.
*Mi conducono in una stanza con doppia porta ed inizia un interrogatorio sadico e surreale. 
Mi hanno preso portafogli, cellulare ed ovviamente il passaporto con l'accredito che mi viene stracciato in faccia. 
Hanno rovistato foto personali, mail, rubrica dandomi del terrorista e dirmi che se tutto fosse andato bene avrei passato un po' di tempo in carcere.

Hanno preso la foto di mia figlia che porto sempre con me, non me l'hanno restituita. 
Lo stesso è accaduto per una foto di mio nonno che hanno iniziato ad insultare perché aveva i baffi 'come Stalin'. 
Quando ho reagito a questi insulti mi hanno mostrato i video dei pestaggi dei soldati russi.*
*Hanno preso la mia telecamera e simulavano di filmarmi dicendomi di salutare tutti perché non mi avrebbero visto per un po'.*

Sì. Poi hanno ricevuto una telefonata.
Uno dei militari viene chiamato fuori dalla stanza dove ci trovavamo.
Rientra e mi restituisce il passaporto.
Vengo condotto dal capo posizione e mi riportano in Polonia con un decreto di espulsione che non mi hanno dato.

*Adesso voglio andare fino in fondo perché ho subito un danno enorme sia da un punto di vista umano sia professionale. 
Voglio sapere dall'Italia di cosa mi accusa l'Ucraina che ormai da 8 anni mi perseguita a livello pubblico e privato.*
*Pur riconoscendo che il popolo ucraino è stato aggredito c'è una grande difficoltà per un giornalista a raccontare questo conflitto in maniera libera*.
A febbraio quando sono stato respinto la prima volta mi sentivo frustrato.
Poi ho ottenuto tutti i permessi e sono stato stato in contatto con l'ambasciata ucraina quasi fino al momento in cui mi hanno fermato.
Mi sono sentito lasciato solo e tradito dalle istituzioni."


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Portavoce governo ungherese:*
> 
> *"La posizione ungherese riguardo a qualsiasi embargo su petrolio e gas non è cambiata: non li sosteniamo"*
> 
> ...


La Von Der Layen appena l'ha saputo:


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Portavoce governo ungherese:*
> 
> *"La posizione ungherese riguardo a qualsiasi embargo su petrolio e gas non è cambiata: non li sosteniamo"*
> 
> ...



Orban non è mica fesso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ecco il trattamento riservato al giornalista italiano Lorenzo Giroffi appena varcato il confine tra Polonia e Ucraina*
> 
> "*Stavo andando in Ucraina per svolgere il mio ruolo di reporter.
> Giunto a Medyca, a confine con la Polonia, sono stato fermato da parte dell'esercito centrale ucraino nonostante avessi un regolare accredito da parte di Kiev, necessario a lavorare come giornalista nelle aree del conflitto, ed avessi avuto rassicurazioni da parte dell'ambasciata.*
> ...




E questo ti fa capire che c'è dietro qualcosa di loschissimo. Cosi come fa strano vedere su Instagram le storie di Ucraine in giro per le città come se nulla fosse, con addirittura artisti si strada che suonano. 

A me non sembra normale che in un paese in cui c'è la guerra, la gente vada in giro come se nulla fosse.


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E questo ti fa capire che c'è dietro qualcosa di loschissimo. Cosi come fa strano vedere su Instagram le storie di Ucraine in giro per le città come se nulla fosse, con addirittura artisti si strada che suonano.
> 
> A me non sembra normale che in un paese in cui c'è la guerra, la gente vada in giro come se nulla fosse.


La guerra è falza!

Dai, ma come fai a dire una cosa del genere? Secondo te se in una nazione c'è guerra tutta la nazione smette completamente di vivere? Io non capisco come si possa sempre, comunque, in modo aprioristico dubitare di tutto. Nel 99% dei casi, ciò che vedi nel tanto odiato "mainstream" è banalmente la realtà.. capisco sia triste, capisco sia poco affascinante, capisco è più bello pensare che sia tutto comandato dai potenti e un giorno il popolo libero si toglierà il giogo e vivrà tra gli unicorni nel paradiso terrestre... ma la verità è che lo schifo che vedi nel mondo è vero. Guerra in Ucraina compresa.

Oltretutto qui siamo al doppio complotto, perchè l'unica cosa su cui sono d'accordo Occidente e Russia è che la guerra ci sia...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> La guerra è falza!
> 
> Dai, ma come fai a dire una cosa del genere? Secondo te se in una nazione c'è guerra tutta la nazione smette completamente di vivere? Io non capisco come si possa sempre, comunque, in modo aprioristico dubitare di tutto. Nel 99% dei casi, ciò che vedi nel tanto odiato "mainstream" è banalmente la realtà.. capisco sia triste, capisco sia poco affascinante, capisco è più bello pensare che sia tutto comandato dai potenti e un giorno il popolo libero si toglierà il giogo e vivrà tra gli unicorni nel paradiso terrestre... ma la verità è che lo schifo che vedi nel mondo è vero. Guerra in Ucraina compresa.
> 
> Oltretutto qui siamo al doppio complotto, perchè l'unica cosa su cui sono d'accordo Occidente e Russia è che la guerra ci sia...



Dove ho scritto che la guerra è falsa? 

Ho scritto che c'è qualcosa di strano, tutto qua. Quel giornalista è scemo no? 

Eddai. Non capisco che gusto ci sia nello storpiare le parole degli altri per far polemica.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dove ho scritto che la guerra è falsa?
> 
> Ho scritto che c'è qualcosa di strano, tutto qua. Quel giornalista è scemo no?
> 
> Eddai. Non capisco che gusto ci sia nello storpiare le parole degli altri per far polemica.


cosa intendi per "strano"? cosa sospetti se posso chiedere?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E questo ti fa capire che c'è dietro qualcosa di loschissimo. Cosi come fa strano vedere su Instagram le storie di Ucraine in giro per le città come se nulla fosse, con addirittura artisti si strada che suonano.
> 
> A me non sembra normale che in un paese in cui c'è la guerra, la gente vada in giro come se nulla fosse.


vabbe ma cosa c'entra, pure un mio amico giocava online su steam, playstation network con ucraini e nei primi giorni alla domande ma la guerra? questi ti rispondevano tutto tranquillo è roba che succede al confine con la russia gia da qualche tempo, peccato che ora non si collegano piu


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La conferma che le guerre non nascono da un giorno all’altro.


Sono 10 anni che urlavo al lupo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Dovesse succedere consiglierei con ancor maggior forza di andarsi a leggere il brano finale dell'ultimo capitolo del libro di Daniele, nella Bibbia.


Hahaha il primo posto dove arriverà sarà Roma e sappiamo tutti che fa benissimo!!


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dove ho scritto che la guerra è falsa?
> 
> Ho scritto che c'è qualcosa di strano, tutto qua. Quel giornalista è scemo no?
> 
> Eddai. Non capisco che gusto ci sia nello storpiare le parole degli altri per far polemica.



Premetto che non conosco la vicenda di questo giornalista sufficientemente per dare un giudizio, ma considerando quanto leggo se vuoi la mia opinione (per quel che può valere) per logica se migliaia di giornalisti e reporter entrano senza problemi in Ucraina e uno no... probabilmente non c'è qualcosa di strano in Ucraina, ma c'è qualcosa di strano nel suo rapporto con l'Ucraina (o Russia?).


----------



## Shmuk (2 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Hahaha il primo posto dove arriverà sarà Roma e sappiamo tutti che fa benissimo!!



Arriva chi?


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sono 10 anni che urlavo al lupo


 Bastava informarsi un minimo, con tutto il rispetto non mi sembra questa grande anticipazione. 
L'Ucraina sostiene dal 2014 che la Russia ha come obbiettivo finale quello di una guerra di invasione, poi il fatto che quasi nessuno a occidente gli credesse è un altro discorso, ma per loro era già evidente.


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Premetto che non conosco la vicenda di questo giornalista sufficientemente per dare un giudizio, ma guardando quanto leggo in modo oggettivo se vuoi la mia opinione (per quel che può valere) per logica se migliaia di giornalisti e reporter entrano senza problemi in Ucraina e uno no... probabilmente non c'è qualcosa di strano in Ucraina, ma c'è qualcosa di strano nel suo rapporto con l'Ucraina (o Russia?).


sì la colpa di essere andato nel Donbass otto anni fa a filmare...sufficiente per essere messo all'epoca in una lista di presunti nemici ucraini
il problema non è solo che non sia entrato, ma come è stato trattato...interrogatorio da terrorista


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

sussulto piddino
la solita minoranza dem che gioca a poliziotto buono e cattivo, per poi votare SI in aula per "doverismo di partito"



>


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Bastava informarsi un minimo, con tutto il rispetto non mi sembra questa grande anticipazione.
> L'Ucraina sostiene dal 2014 che la Russia ha come obbiettivo finale quello di una guerra di invasione, poi il fatto che quasi nessuno a occidente gli credesse è un altro discorso, ma per loro era già evidente.


Guarda che non stiamo sulla stessa linea


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì la colpa di essere andato nel Donbass otto anni fa...sufficiente per essere messo all'epoca in una lista di presunti nemici ucraini
> il problema non è solo che non sia entrato, ma come è stato trattato...interrogatorio da terrorista



Per quanto ne sappiamo io e te, può benissimo essere considerato una presunta spia o terrorista (a ragione o a torto di sicuro né io né te lo sappiamo, ma nulla che mi stupisca particolarmente in guerra)... ti ripeto che entrano quotidianamente centinaia di reporter, anche stati varie volte in Donbass, evidentemente "l'allert" è scattato per qualcosa di specifico. 

Ma anche fosse l'ipotesi più estrema, e cioè che non lo hanno fatto entrare semplicemente perchè filo-russo e così faranno d'ora in poi con tutti i giornalisti filo-russi (non so nemmeno se lo sia, ma oltre a questo, non vedo ipotesi credibili se vogliamo escludere l'ipotesi di sicurezza)... sai, sono in guerra con la Russia che quotidianamente sta raccontando alla cittadinanza che gli Ucraini sono nazisti, si uccidono da soli i civili, e che gli ucraini stanno accogliendo i soldati Russi con i fiori.


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Guarda che non stiamo sulla stessa linea


Certo.. ma guarda caso all fine tutto lascia supporre che avessero ragione loro...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Arriva chi?


anche.. visto che sono sempre gli stessi che erano nelle dimore descritte da Gesù nella Bibbia.. poi ovviamente l'hanno tramutato in stanze visto che scritto così possono essere anche vuote  oppure il Dio supremo ha creato solo noi ? si si un'opera d'arte ha fatto con noi..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Bastava informarsi un minimo, con tutto il rispetto non mi sembra questa grande anticipazione.
> L'Ucraina sostiene dal 2014 che la Russia ha come obbiettivo finale quello di una guerra di invasione, poi il fatto che quasi nessuno a occidente gli credesse è un altro discorso, ma per loro era già evidente.


Comunque posso ribaltarla che è dal 2014 che provocano la Russia.. e dopo 8 anni ripeto 8 anni si sono rotti..

Oppure mi vuoi addirittura dire che è credibile uno stato che urla di una invasione *imminente* da quasi 10 anni !? Okk se fosse così

Fai finta che non esisto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Per quanto ne sappiamo io e te, può benissimo essere considerato una presunta spia o terrorista (a ragione o a torto di sicuro né io né te lo sappiamo, ma nulla che mi stupisca particolarmente in guerra)... ti ripeto che entrano quotidianamente centinaia di reporter, anche stati varie volte in Donbass, evidentemente "l'allert" è scattato per qualcosa di specifico.
> 
> Ma anche fosse l'ipotesi più estrema, e cioè che non lo hanno fatto entrare semplicemente perchè filo-russo e così faranno d'ora in poi con tutti i giornalisti filo-russi (non so nemmeno se lo sia, ma oltre a questo, non vedo ipotesi credibili se vogliamo escludere l'ipotesi di sicurezza)... sai, sono in guerra con la Russia che quotidianamente sta raccontando alla cittadinanza che gli Ucraini sono nazisti, si uccidono da soli i civili, e che gli ucraini stanno accogliendo i soldati Russi con i fiori.


Pure i report di guerra avrebbero delle fazioni?
i giornalisti.. quelli veri dovrebbero raccontare la verità e non essere di parte ! ma non mi illudo.. ma x i Mentana che fanno i finti reporter di guerra! non di quelli che rischiano la vita da anni e anni..
per quelli tengo la mia fiducia...

Rispetto al giornalismo che per me è totalmente finito


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Certo.. ma guarda caso all fine tutto lascia supporre che avessero ragione loro...


Quindi se urlo che il Sassuolo vincerà il campionato e lo vince nel 3010 sono credibile ?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2022)

L' unica cosa certa di sta robaccia, è che da una parte o dall' altra qualcuno le orecchie dovrà piegarle.

L' Ucraina rinunciare a qualsiasi "sogno" di prosperità, perderebbe le zone più redditizie della nazione.
Oppure la Russia mesta mesta chiedere scusa e tornare all' ovile.

Tutte e due ipotesi inverosimili al momento.

La Russia non puoi nemmeno sconfiggerla sul campo, anche accadesse, diventerebbe troppo pericoloso perchè userebbero la minaccia nucleare.

Non fosse tragica realtà sarebbero da sfoderare i pop-corn.


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Pure i report di guerra avrebbero delle fazioni?
> i giornalisti.. quelli veri dovrebbero raccontare la verità e non essere di parte ! ma non mi illudo.. ma x i Mentana che fanno i finti reporter di guerra! non di quelli che rischiano la vita da anni e anni..
> per quelli tengo la mia fiducia...
> 
> Rispetto al giornalismo che per me è totalmente finito



La7 al momento ha almeno 10 inviati in Ucraina e, onestamente, credo sia la copertura più vasta al momento per quanto riguarda l'Italia. Non capisco a chi ti riferisci con finti reporter di guerra perchè, in particolare Locatelli, è stato spesso in prima linea fino ad ora. Ma tanto ormai è tutto un dire cose a caso pur di portare la verità dove volete, i reporter di guerra sono quelli che dicono ciò che volete sentire (e, ben inteso, sono l'1% e quasi sempre con una storicità perlomeno sospetto di vicinanza alla Russia precedente a questa guerra...guarda un po'..), gli altri 99% che raccontano le cose come stanno sono finti. Ok.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sussulto piddino
> la solita minoranza dem che gioca a poliziotto buono e cattivo, per poi votare SI in aula per "doverismo di partito"


semplicemnte ieri girava questo anche tra il loro elettorato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Maggio 2022)

Da comprare a tutti gli amici del forum...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Da comprare a tutti gli amici del forum...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2186


anche in chiesa ci leggono


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Da comprare a tutti gli amici del forum...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2186


Ormai si stanno raggiungendo livelli di degrado assoluti


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Da comprare a tutti gli amici del forum...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2186


Inizio a dar ragione a chi dice che meritiamo l'estinzione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> La7 al momento ha almeno 10 inviati in Ucraina e, onestamente, credo sia la copertura più vasta al momento per quanto riguarda l'Italia. Non capisco a chi ti riferisci con finti reporter di guerra perchè, in particolare Locatelli, è stato spesso in prima linea fino ad ora. Ma tanto ormai è tutto un dire cose a caso pur di portare la verità dove volete, i reporter di guerra sono quelli che dicono ciò che volete sentire (e, ben inteso, sono l'1% e quasi sempre con una storicità perlomeno sospetto di vicinanza alla Russia precedente a questa guerra...guarda un po'..), gli altri 99% *che raccontano le cose come stanno sono finti. Ok.*


L'ho scritto chi per intendo i Mentana
Alias i report improvvisati che fanno finta di essere del campo.. fammi un favore non supporre nulla di sana pianta che di 99% e di tifo non so che farmene sulla geopolitica..
Che da come scrivi sembri tu un capo ultrà eh


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Da comprare a tutti gli amici del forum...


digita zelensky su amazon e ebay, vedi quanta roba trovi messa in vendita di recente...
monete, calamite per frigo, maschere, maglie, tute, tazze, spille, quadri, calendari, dvd della serie etc
è diventato un idolo...al posto della Ferilli e dell'Arcuri ora i camionisti metteranno lui nudo con la chitarra in mano


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *uno dei cosiddetti foreign fighters italiani, Vavassori già dato per caduto con il padre che si affannò a dire sui social fosse solo ferito e ricoverato per febbre, si ritira dall'Ucraina*
> 
> *"Sono stanco, per me basta così.*
> 
> ...


Ma io mi vedo un bel Matta che lo aspetta con la medaglietta... messaggero di pace, uomo dai forti valori umanistici.


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Da comprare a tutti gli amici del forum...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2186


Nemmeno i ladri di candele in Chiesa ruberebbero 'sta robaccia immonda.
Ma immagino abbiano un costo di 19,99€ l'una, roba tosta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> digita zelensky su amazon e ebay, vedi quanta roba trovi messa in vendita di recente...
> monete, calamite per frigo, maschere, maglie, tute, tazze, spille, quadri, calendari, dvd della serie etc
> è diventato un idolo...al posto della Ferilli e dell'Arcuri ora i camionisti metteranno lui nudo con la chitarra in mano



Ti dico solo che alcuni miei competitor del web da circa 1 mese hanno iniziato a vendere in Italia il merchandising di zelecoso.
Erano solo magliette e portachiavi.non candele con santo zelesky come in questo caso  

Dal momento che ci spiamo tutti (come immagino facciano anche i negozi fisici),beh,alcuni di loro sono passati dallo spendere 100€/day allo spendere oltre 500-700€/day in pubblicità.
e fidati che per arrivare a spendere queste cifre giornaliere in ads,significa che il tuo negozio sta davvero vendendo persino la polvere sotto il tappeto 
Business $$$$$


----------



## Swaitak (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> digita zelensky su amazon e ebay, vedi quanta roba trovi messa in vendita di recente...
> monete, calamite per frigo, maschere, maglie, tute, tazze, spille, quadri, calendari, dvd della serie etc
> è diventato un idolo...al posto della Ferilli e dell'Arcuri ora i camionisti metteranno lui nudo con la chitarra in mano


la cosa più divertente è quel ''spedito dalla cina" su ebay


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> digita zelensky su amazon e ebay, vedi quanta roba trovi messa in vendita di recente...
> monete, calamite per frigo, maschere, maglie, tute, tazze, spille, quadri, calendari, dvd della serie etc
> è diventato un idolo...al posto della Ferilli e dell'Arcuri ora i camionisti metteranno lui nudo con la chitarra in mano


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo che alcuni miei competitor del web da circa 1 mese hanno iniziato a vendere in Italia il merchandising di zelecoso.
> Erano solo magliette e portachiavi.non candele con santo zelesky come in questo caso
> 
> Dal momento che ci spiamo tutti (come immagino facciano anche i negozi fisici),beh,alcuni di loro sono passati dallo spendere 100€/day allo spendere oltre 500-700€/day in pubblicità.
> ...


Stai bestemmiando, io ve l’ho detto che Zelensky è santo!


----------



## Didaco (2 Maggio 2022)

Per chi ha pazienza di ascoltare (in inglese):


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma io mi vedo un bel Matta che lo aspetta con la medaglietta... messaggero di pace, uomo dai forti valori umanistici.


nuovo aggiornamento dal padre influencer

*"Non è più a combattere in Ucraina ma non sta rientrando in Italia.

E' in Europa e sta bene"*


ma tu guarda...scappa dalla giustizia italiana


----------



## Devil man (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nuovo aggiornamento dal padre influencer
> 
> *"Non è più a combattere in Ucraina ma non sta rientrando in Italia.
> 
> ...


Lo aspettiamo a braccia aperte


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

intanto il Financial Times è entusiasta del comportamento di Draghi verso la Russia e si spella le mani con un editoriale
come ai bei tempi della BCE, grande sintonia con Super Mario


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Maggio 2022)

Non so se sia giusto scriverlo in questa discussione ma quello che è successo stamattina sui mercati finanziari in particolare quelli dei paesi baltici può avere qualche nesso con la situazione attuale chiedo da inesperto del settore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2022)

*Il PD si scaglia contro Brindisi e l'intervista a Lavrov.

Letta: " 'Buon lavoro, ministro Lavrov'. L'abisso. Ma quel che è più grave è che la vicenda dello spot da propaganda di guerra antiucraina stia passando, con solo pochi scossoni. Siamo così pochi a pensare che non sia possibile, né accettabile? E che sia un'onta per l'Italia intera?"

Marcucci: "C'è qualcosa di molto distorto nell'informazione televisiva italiana ucraina"

Quartapelle: " Un regalo alla Russia. La libertà di stampa è una gran bella cosa. Ma nel nome della libertà di stampa non si può regalare uno spazio in tv senza contraddittorio a chi fa il portavoce di un regime che chiude i giornali di opposizione e uccide i giornalisti scomodi."*


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta si scaglia contro Brindisi e l'intervista a Lavrov.
> 
> " 'Buon lavoro, ministro Lavrov'. L'abisso. Ma quel che è più grave è che la vicenda dello spot da propaganda di guerra antiucraina stia passando, con solo pochi scossoni. Siamo così pochi a pensare che non sia possibile, né accettabile? E che sia un'onta per l'Italia intera?"*


strano che Letta nipote non abbia mai proferito parola sulla violenza verbale di costui riguardo la questione covid e vaccini, anzi mandava puntualmente un suo pretoriano in studio

giusto un piccolo assaggio trovato in rete prima...



>



lo critica perchè dopo due mesi non si parla solo della versione ucraina...i cosiddetti dem si spippettano solo con le veline da Kiev
la critica semmai dovrebbe vertere sul fatto che bisogna interagire meglio con un ospite così di peso, ma questa purtroppo è cosa comune in Italia vedi le interviste in ginocchio di Fazio Fabio ai "grandi della Terra"
quando si collega Fauci in RAI e Fazio non fa una domanda scomoda va tutto benissimo


----------



## Swaitak (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il PD si scaglia contro Brindisi e l'intervista a Lavrov.
> 
> Letta: " 'Buon lavoro, ministro Lavrov'. L'abisso. Ma quel che è più grave è che la vicenda dello spot da propaganda di guerra antiucraina stia passando, con solo pochi scossoni. Siamo così pochi a pensare che non sia possibile, né accettabile? E che sia un'onta per l'Italia intera?"
> 
> ...


non poteva esserci contraddittorio, primo perchè Lavrov è stato una macchinetta (probabilmente ha un discorso prestampato tipo Biden), secondo perchè ogni volta che guardo una trasmissione di questo tipo il padrone di casa di turno non fa altro che parlare sopra il malcapitato non allineato ( tipo quando invitavano i novax facendoli passare per pazzi per partito preso).
Ognuno prenda la fake propaganda di Lavrov per quello che è e buona notte.


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

*Consiglio dei ministri proroga il taglio di 25 centesimi sulle accise carburanti fino all'8 luglio
IVA al 5% per il metano e accise azzerate*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Da comprare a tutti gli amici del forum...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2186



Che degrado assoluto.


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

Santoro ha organizzato a teatro a Roma uno spettacolo chiamato "La pace probita" con i pacifisti a raccolta

diretta sul digitale terrestre e youtube


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il PD si scaglia contro Brindisi e l'intervista a Lavrov.
> 
> Letta: " 'Buon lavoro, ministro Lavrov'. L'abisso. Ma quel che è più grave è che la vicenda dello spot da propaganda di guerra antiucraina stia passando, con solo pochi scossoni. Siamo così pochi a pensare che non sia possibile, né accettabile? E che sia un'onta per l'Italia intera?"
> 
> ...



Certo, il problema dell’Italia in questa guerra è l’intervista a Lavrov


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il PD si scaglia contro Brindisi e l'intervista a Lavrov.
> 
> Letta: " 'Buon lavoro, ministro Lavrov'. L'abisso. Ma quel che è più grave è che la vicenda dello spot da propaganda di guerra antiucraina stia passando, con solo pochi scossoni. Siamo così pochi a pensare che non sia possibile, né accettabile? E che sia un'onta per l'Italia intera?"
> 
> ...


_Io sono atlantista fino al midollo, tutti conoscete la mia ostilità verso questo governo dittatoriale Russo, ma quello di Brindisi è stato un super scoop giornalistico da 10 e lode_


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, il problema dell’Italia in questa guerra è l’intervista a Lavrov



Eh,ora deve stare molto più attento a cosa dire,a chi potrebbero "ferire" le sue parole,chi ci potrebbe rimanere male.
Intanto....


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

*"L'articolo pubblicato da Politico dal titolo "Italy open to paying for Russian gas with rubles" è fuorviante e non corrisponde alla posizione espressa dal ministro Cingolani che non ha mai aperto ad un pagamento in rubli"*

un altro pavido che corre a smentire per non far arrabbiare Washington...


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> _Io sono atlantista fino al midollo, tutti conoscete la mia ostilità verso questo governo dittatoriale Russo, ma quello di Brindisi è stato un super scoop giornalistico da 10 e lode_



Concordo, non ci ho visto nulla di sbagliato.

Però non è sto grande scoop giornalistico dai, perché alla fine non c è bravura, c è solo Silvio che scrive a Putin su Whatsapp 

Che poi Lavrov che fa il fakenewsologo su Hitler ebreo, è stata una caduta di stile che non mi aspettavo.

O che pensava di essere in Russia, dove anche dicendo cose per nulla dimostrate la gente abbocca subito.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh,ora deve stare molto più attento a cosa dire,a chi potrebbero "ferire" le sue parole,chi ci potrebbe rimanere male.
> Intanto....
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2187



Certo Lavrov doveva ringraziarci per le armi inviate all’Ucraina.

Lascia stare Letta, lui non conta nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> _Io sono atlantista fino al midollo, tutti conoscete la mia ostilità verso questo governo dittatoriale Russo, ma quello di Brindisi è stato un super scoop giornalistico da 10 e lode_



Altri giornalisti avrebbero fatto carte false per averlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2022)

*Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*



Povero Brindisi, rinnegato dal suo dio


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*



Ma noooo povero Brindisi!


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*



Loro invece sono campioni di contraddittorio

Comunque, c'è da dire che tutta questa feccia appesa per le palle in mezzo alla piazza rossa non sarebbe un brutto spettacolo. Anzi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*



Io trovo aberrante che l’Italia sia palesemente serva degli USA.


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Loro invece sono campioni di contraddittorio
> 
> Comunque, c'è da dire che tutta questa feccia appesa per le palle in mezzo alla piazza rossa non sarebbe un brutto spettacolo. Anzi.


Palle, quali palle?


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

comunque oggi è l'ottavo anniversario della strage di Odessa dove dei manifestanti contrari al governo di Kiev furono aggrediti e rincorsi fino a rinchiuderli in un palazzo del sindacato.
poi dato fuoco a tutto, persone comprese, non prima di aver fatto irruzione e violenza.
tutti a piede libero gli autori della strage...

il sindaco di Odessa ha dichiarato il coprifuoco totale da ieri alle 22 a domani alle 5
hanno perso l'ennesima occasione per dare dignità alle istituzioni


----------



## vota DC (2 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Premetto che non conosco la vicenda di questo giornalista sufficientemente per dare un giudizio, ma considerando quanto leggo se vuoi la mia opinione (per quel che può valere) per logica se migliaia di giornalisti e reporter entrano senza problemi in Ucraina e uno no... probabilmente non c'è qualcosa di strano in Ucraina, ma c'è qualcosa di strano nel suo rapporto con l'Ucraina (o Russia?).


Ci hanno ammazzato un reporter, hanno deciso di non incarcerare il suo assassino e quando è diventato deputato gli hanno affidato la commissione dei rapporti con l'Italia.
Che sia Leopoli o Kharkiv non cambia: è stato di polizia. Anzi a Leopoli rompono ancora più le scatole ai cittadini per ragioni razzistiche nonostante sia molto lontano dal confine. Del resto si rifiutano a dire agli Usa dove vanno le armi.... Israele ha deciso di non dare l'Iron Dome all'Ucraina (e ha proibito agli Usa di darlo) perché hanno paura di ritrovarsi Hamas con difesa antirazzo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2022)

APPELLO DI ZELENSKY ALL' ITALIA:

"Per difenderci dagli attacchi della Russia, mandateci Maignan e Tomori"


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*


Sta parlando il re del senza contraddittorio


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*


disse l'unico capo di governo occidentale che non può apparire in uno studio televisivo e non può essere avvicinato da un giornalista prima di essere circondato da decine di guardie del corpo


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sta parlando il re del senza contraddittorio


sì in conferenza per Draghi c'è un applauso scrosciante di tutti i giornalisti accreditati, dopo tampone nonostante il super green pass, di poco più breve rispetto a quello che si vede a Pyongyang
una persona che mente in diretta agli italiani e il 99% dei giornali non dice niente


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> APPELLO DI ZELENSKY ALL' ITALIA:
> 
> "Per difenderci dagli attacchi della Russia, mandateci Maignan e Tomori"



Possiamo mandare solo Romagnoli


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2022)

Non posso non notare che parecchi hanno cambiato avatar di recente.

Sentite la primavera o crisi di mezza età?


----------



## Swaitak (2 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> APPELLO DI ZELENSKY ALL' ITALIA:
> 
> "Per difenderci dagli attacchi della Russia, mandateci Maignan e Tomori"


non farmi diventare Zelenskofobo


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo, non ci ho visto nulla di sbagliato.
> 
> Però non è sto grande scoop giornalistico dai, perché alla fine non c è bravura, c è solo Silvio che scrive a Putin su Whatsapp
> 
> ...


Intendevo che non penso sia facile allo stato attuale intercettare Lavrov. Del tipo che penso che a Di Maio (suo pari) nemmeno risponderebbe. Poi ci sia Silvio dietro mi pare ovvio


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2022)

*Aerei di sorveglianza della NATO registrano un aumento dell'attività russa all'aeroporto di Tiraspol. L'intelligence britannica prevede che nelle prossime settimane ci saranno svariati incidenti e disordini ini Moldavia ed in Transinistria finalizzati ad un intervento russo contro la Moldavia.*


----------



## Swaitak (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*


in un contraddittorio farebbero tutti questa fine


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> APPELLO DI ZELENSKY ALL' ITALIA:
> 
> "Per difenderci dagli attacchi della Russia, mandateci Maignan e Tomori"


Romagnoli con la tutina attillata che fa figo sr vuole


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in un contraddittorio farebbero tutti questa fine



Chissà che fine ha fatto …


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì in conferenza per Draghi c'è un applauso scrosciante di tutti i giornalisti accreditati, dopo tampone nonostante il super green pass, di poco più breve rispetto a quello che si vede a Pyongyang
> una persona che mente in diretta agli italiani e il 99% dei giornali non dice niente


Non accetta domande ne critiche, solo leccaggi di amo.
Che schifo che mi fa


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Aerei di sorveglianza della NATO registrano un aumento dell'attività russa all'aeroporto di Tiraspol. L'intelligence britannica prevede che nelle prossime settimane ci saranno svariati incidenti e disordini ini Moldavia ed in Transinistria finalizzati ad un intervento russo contro la Moldavia.*


Me lo voglio proprio vedere che attacca la Moldavia 
Se lo fa è veramente babbeo e rischia di implodere. Come farebbe a gestire contemporaneamente la guerra su Ucraina e Moldavia?


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Me lo voglio proprio vedere che attacca la Moldavia
> Se lo fa è veramente babbeo e rischia di implodere. Come farebbe a gestire contemporaneamente la guerra su Ucraina e Moldavia?


La Moldavia è senza esercito praticamente.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Moldavia è senza esercito praticamente.



3000 anime


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2022)

*Zelensky: "Accettiamo lo stato di neutralità ma la Russia deve lasciare anche la Crimea oltre al Donbass."*


----------



## davidsdave80 (2 Maggio 2022)

o si incontrano usa e russia ucraina direttamente, o sta guerra prosegue a oltranza ..


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Accettiamo lo stato di neutralità ma la Russia deve lasciare anche la Crimea oltre al Donbass."*


questo sta male veramente.
e una volta che va via l'esercito russo che pensi di fare ?
la guerra civile pure in Crimea con la popolazione che vi schifa ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*


Lo dice lui !? Lui ????? 
quante bastonate che ti meriteresti !


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Accettiamo lo stato di neutralità ma la Russia deve lasciare anche la Crimea oltre al Donbass."*



Patetico pagliaccio,ancora non ha capito che almeno la crimea non l'avrà mai più indietro.
Poi dite che non è un ostacolo alla pace.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*


Ok, ho le idee chiare. Russia invadici.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Accettiamo lo stato di neutralità ma la Russia deve lasciare anche la Crimea oltre al Donbass."*


Si è fumato del crack !?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Il ministro degli esteri russo è stato aberrante.
> E' giusto accettare di invitare una persona che chiede di essere intervistata senza nessun contraddittorio?. Non è granché professionalmente, fa venire in mente strane idee."*


Ha detto pure "Partiamo dal presupposto che in Italia c'è libertà d'espressione" ahahahah.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo sta male veramente.
> e una volta che va via l'esercito russo che pensi di fare ?
> la guerra civile pure in Crimea con la popolazione che vi schifa ?


No ricomincia ad ammazzarli


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Moldavia è senza esercito praticamente.


Si ma credo che la nato metta il suo zampino pure qui


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Accettiamo lo stato di neutralità ma la Russia deve lasciare anche la Crimea oltre al Donbass."*


 
lui si che ha capito tutto e vuole la pace.
Mamma mia questo è proprio babbeo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2022)

*Kiev Indipendent contro Orban:
"Orban sapeva dell'invasione russa prima di tutti. Putin l'ha informato in anticipo il 1 febbraio."*


----------



## Devil man (2 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> lui si che ha capito tutto e vuole la pace.
> Mamma mia questo è proprio babbeo


A me spaventa più Draghi


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kiev Indipendent contro Orban:
> "Orban sapeva dell'invasione russa prima di tutti. Putin l'ha informato in anticipo il 1 febbraio."*


Uhhh. Quindi?
Fa benissimo l’Ungheria a fare i propri interessi.
Vorrei proprio vedere se l’invaso fosse orban..chissà i cortocircuiti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Uhhh. Quindi?
> Fa benissimo l’Ungheria a fare i propri interessi.
> Vorrei proprio vedere se l’invaso fosse orban..chissà i cortocircuiti


Ungheria partecipa al mondiale?
magari la fanno fuori se è un sì 
infondo è per la pace  lol 

Che ridicoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A me spaventa più Draghi



Si sta Bidenizzando moltissimo.

Non rilascia dichiarazioni lucide.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Accettiamo lo stato di neutralità ma la Russia deve lasciare anche la Crimea oltre al Donbass."*



Zelensky crede davvero a quello che dice? Putin gli riderà in faccia.


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

*Sansonetti a Quarta Repubblica*
*
"Fermare Draghi che si sente il padre eterno*
*Draghi fa il Presidente del Consiglio e quando parla di una potenza con cui siamo in guerra deve stare attento, con la Russia dovrà trattare, devono usare la diplomazia e non metta in discussione la libertà di stampa"*


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

*Porro invita Brindisi a Quarta Repubblica e "rivela":

"Davvero pensate che Presidenti del Consiglio e ministri non ci impongono le loro regole d’ingaggio nelle interviste?"


Mieli:

"Intervista a Lavrov perfetta. 
Se mi avessero offerto di intervistare Bin Laden in epoca Torri Gemelle sarei corso e avrei avuto le stesse critiche. 
E lo avrei salutato con un ‘arrivederci’ senza che questo significasse che volevo rivederlo: siamo civili

Lavrov è una delle persone più intelligenti oggi in Russia, credo che questa intervista è una prova di lealtà a Putin in un momento di debolezza”*


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Porro invita Brindisi a Quarta Repubblica e "rivela":
> 
> "Davvero pensate che Presidenti del Consiglio e ministri non ci impongono le loro regole d’ingaggio nelle interviste?"
> 
> ...


Mieli ancora parla ed è vivo?
Spiace...

Però è divertente come cambia il giudizio delle persone su di lui a seconda di quel che dice.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Uhhh. Quindi?
> Fa benissimo l’Ungheria a fare i propri interessi.
> Vorrei proprio vedere se l’invaso fosse orban..chissà i cortocircuiti


Quali cortocircuiti?
Se l'invaso fosse l'Ungheria sarebbe guerra totale.
Sveglia, qua si parla solo a slogan


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Moldavia è senza esercito praticamente.


Nel caso, certi fenomeni troveranno un altro plotone Azov per genuflettersi "liberamente" 


Finchè è il chiulo di altri..


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo sta male veramente.
> e una volta che va via l'esercito russo che pensi di fare ?
> la guerra civile pure in Crimea con* la popolazione che vi schifa ?*


Ma schifa chi?
Parla con un Ucraino di quelle parti, senza pregiudizi e tralasciando le votazioni ridicole.........
Non sai di cosa parli, una città come Odessa è piena di persone che vorrebbero fare la pelle ai Russi, la soluzione non può che essere compromissoria, come in tante macrozone europee. 

Ci stiamo veramente involvendo


----------



## vota DC (3 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma schifa chi?
> Parla con un Ucraino di quelle parti, senza pregiudizi e tralasciando le votazioni ridicole.........
> Non sai di cosa parli, una città come Odessa è piena di persone che vorrebbero fare la pelle ai Russi, la soluzione non può che essere compromissoria, come in tante macrozone europee.
> 
> Ci stiamo veramente involvendo


Ad Odessa non parlano nemmeno l'ucraino: è una città russa fondata in mezzo a territorio romeno. Non c'era l'obbligo di imparare l'ucraino e pochi si sono presi la briga di farlo. Attorno ad Odessa invece vogliono fare la pelle ad entrambi ovviamente. Non credo che con lo stato ucraino fallito vorranno stare con la barca che affonda: nel referendum hanno votato in massa per non stare con la Russia di Eltsin (tecnicamente il testo era di uscire dall'unione sovietica quando la Russia era già uscita però poco cambia) che aveva un terzo dell'economia della ricchissima ucraina dell'indipendenza che alla fine è stata dilapidata dall'attuale classe dirigente.


----------



## Controcorrente (3 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ad Odessa non parlano nemmeno l'ucraino: è una città russa fondata in mezzo a territorio romeno. Non c'era l'obbligo di imparare l'ucraino e pochi si sono presi la briga di farlo. Attorno ad Odessa invece vogliono fare la pelle ad entrambi ovviamente. Non credo che con lo stato ucraino fallito vorranno stare con la barca che affonda: nel referendum hanno votato in massa per non stare con la Russia di Eltsin (tecnicamente il testo era di uscire dall'unione sovietica quando la Russia era già uscita però poco cambia) che aveva un terzo dell'economia della ricchissima ucraina dell'indipendenza che alla fine è stata dilapidata dall'attuale classe dirigente.


Nemmeno Zelensky parlava l’Ucraino fino a poco fa.. nei paesi ex sovietici tutti nelle città parlavano Russo (Moldavia compresa ad esempio), la lingua locale è stata ripresa proprio per prendere le distanze dalla Russia anche culturalmente (per farti capire quanto li apprezzino).

Detto ciò è ovvio che non conosci degli Ucraini, la tua visione è completamente fuori dalla realtà. Al di fuori del Donbass l’Ucraina non è mai stata così unità come in questo momento e Zelensky ha un gradimento enorme ora. In Donbass i paesi apertamente filo russi sono minoritari ma esistono, sono paradossalmente meno ora che prima dell’inizio dell’invasione.

Detto ciò non ci vuole molto a capire che la Russia in questo momento ha di fronte anni di crisi economica e di sicuro non tratterebbe l’Ucraina meglio della Russia rurale (per capirci, molto peggio dell’Ucraina pre guerra), mentre la parte occidentale dell’Ucraina (se rimarrà) avrà enormi appoggi economici dall’Occidente per la ricostruzione e, in genere, per la crescita economica.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi Lavrov che fa il fakenewsologo su Hitler ebreo, è stata una caduta di stile che non mi aspettavo.


Sul padre di zio Adolfo sono sempre girate voci che Lavrov conosce.
Tali per cui qualcuno si chiedeva se e come avrebbe funzionato il saluto "Heil Schicklgruber" in luogo di quello ben noto.


----------



## Controcorrente (3 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sul padre di zio Adolfo sono sempre girate voci che Lavrov conosce.
> Tali per cui qualcuno si chiedeva se e come avrebbe funzionato il saluto "Heil Schicklgruber" in luogo di quello ben noto.


Leggende più o meno metropolitane a parte, qui la genetica conta 0… sostenere che gli ebrei sono i primi antisemiti è un po’ come dire che gli ucraini si lanciano i missili da soli. E ha detto anche questo…


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sul padre di zio Adolfo sono sempre girate voci che Lavrov conosce.
> Tali per cui qualcuno si chiedeva se e come avrebbe funzionato il saluto "Heil Schicklgruber" in luogo di quello ben noto.


"voci"

Sei il primo ministro di uno stato in Guerra, non pazzomania il complottaro di milanworld.


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma schifa chi?
> Parla con un Ucraino di quelle parti, senza pregiudizi e tralasciando le votazioni ridicole.........
> Non sai di cosa parli, una città come Odessa è piena di persone che vorrebbero fare la pelle ai Russi, la soluzione non può che essere compromissoria, come in tante macrozone europee.
> 
> Ci stiamo veramente involvendo


che c'entra Odessa adesso con la Crimea ?
la Crimea è la regione meno ucraina di tutto il paese, potrei fare tanti esempi a partire dalla prima votazione post comunismo quando arrivarono percentuali di voto molto alto per la nuova Ucraina mentre in Crimea di poco superarono la metà
queste sono le votazioni reali ufficiali di stato, non votazioni ridicole

si ignora la storia e la geografia, ti mettono mi piace pure...


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "voci"
> 
> Sei il primo ministro di uno stato in Guerra, non pazzomania il complottaro di milanworld.


sulle origini di Hitler ci sono studi decennali, anche di storici, come puoi vedere



>



sicuramente è sbagliato dirlo senza la prova certa, altresì anche la risposta ebraica lo è ma da sempre i religiosi negano che gli ebrei stessi possano comportarsi da antisemiti quando su questo sì che ci sono le prove
al posto di Lavrov non avrei tirato fuori Hitler quando ce ne sono tanti di esempi da fare per negare l'assurda equivalenza "zelensky ebreo allora non può fare cose contrarie agli ebrei", la storia è piena di soggetti che hanno compiuto azioni contro i gruppi di appartenenza.


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "voci"
> 
> Sei il primo ministro di uno stato in Guerra, non pazzomania il complottaro di milanworld.


Ma Lavrov è un furbacchione. Hitler e gli ebrei in questa vicenda, nel concreto, c’entrano zero. Usa i criminali del battaglione Azov, che peraltro si fronteggiano da otto anni con criminali della stessa risma che utilizzano ampiamente simbologia nazista ma sono filo-russi(in pratica, un derby), per due motivi: convincere i russi che loro guerra criminale sia giusta e distogliere l’attenzione dell’opinione pubblica occidentale che è molto sensibile sul tema.
Già il fatto che si dica “Eh ma Zelensky è ebreo, non può avercela con gli ebrei” è la dimostrazione che il giochino russo sta riuscendo perché, appunto, gli ebrei in questa faccenda c’entrano zero.

È come se io ti accusassi di essere interista e qualcuno dicesse “eh ma è impossibile che pazzomania mangi carne, è vegano”.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma Lavrov è un furbacchione. Hitler e gli ebrei in questa vicenda, nel concreto, c’entrano zero. Usa i criminali del battaglione Azov, che peraltro si fronteggiano da otto anni con criminali della stessa risma che utilizzano ampiamente simbologia nazista ma sono filo-russi(in pratica, un derby), per due motivi: convincere i russi che loro guerra criminale sia giusta e distogliere l’attenzione dell’opinione pubblica occidentale che è molto sensibile sul tema.
> Già il fatto che si dica “Eh ma Zelensky è ebreo, non può avercela con gli ebrei” è la dimostrazione che il giochino russo sta riuscendo perché, appunto, gli ebrei in questa faccenda c’entrano zero.
> 
> È come se io ti accusassi di essere interista e qualcuno dicesse “eh ma è impossibile che pazzomania mangi carne, è vegano”.


Certo, pero' grazie a Dio la maggioranza silente, poi quando le decisioni pesano, impatta.

E quindi, Lavrov non so che pensava, ma andando a dire minkiate sulla TV italiana, secondo me ha ottenuto l' effetto contrario di quello che era il suo obbiettivo.

Gli italiani non sono quelli che sbraitano sui social network, ma sono gli altri.

Se prima abboccavano 100 italiani alla propaganda russa, di certo dopo quella intervista sono diventati 95.


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

qui si ignora la storia e la geografia, questa è la cosa più grave altro che propaganda russa



>



già rimosse dalla memorie tutte le azioni fatte dai balordi di Kiev insediati post Maidan verso la Crimea.
tagliati mezzi e servizi pubblici, tentativo di boicottaggio in ogni modo, mobilità interdetta, quel briciolo di stato sociale svanito.
per collegamenti di volo bisognava passare dalla Russia.

non a caso non si azzardano a mettere piede in Crimea certi soggetti, rischierebbero di essere linciati in piazza.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quali cortocircuiti?
> Se l'invaso fosse l'Ungheria sarebbe guerra totale.
> Sveglia, qua si parla solo a slogan


Io parlo dei commenti di alcuni..
Si in effetti si parla solo per slogan, non c’è dubbio.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> qui si ignora la storia e la geografia, questa è la cosa più grave altro che propaganda russa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lascia perdere 
Sono tutti ucraini, siamo tutti ucraini e la Crimea è Ucraina e non parla ucraini 3/4 di nazione


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Maggio 2022)

Sta a vedere che pure lui e complottista..
Ucraina, il Papa: ‘Non andrò a Kiev, ma ho chiesto incontro a Putin. La sua ira facilitata dall’abbaiare della Nato alle porte della Russia’​


----------



## Swaitak (3 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere che pure lui e complottista..
> Ucraina, il Papa: ‘Non andrò a Kiev, ma ho chiesto incontro a Putin. La sua ira facilitata dall’abbaiare della Nato alle porte della Russia’​


pure Broglio se n'è accorto


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere che pure lui e complottista..
> Ucraina, il Papa: ‘Non andrò a Kiev, ma ho chiesto incontro a Putin. _La sua ira facilitata dall’abbaiare della Nato alle porte della Russia’_​



Come dargli torto sulla Nato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2022)

Indipendentemente da che abbia ragione o meno, probabilmente in questo caso dice cose condivisibili, diciamo che il buon Imbroglio non perde mai occasione di strizzare un occhio ai suoi amici cinesi


----------



## Controcorrente (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> qui si ignora la storia e la geografia, questa è la cosa più grave altro che propaganda russa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sai vero che:
- quel referendum è falso come la propaganda Russa, non c’erano nemmeno gli elenchi elettorali
- essendoci il quorum chi era contrario non andava a votare
- non sono stati accettati osservatori internazionali, le urne erano trasparenti, le schede non piegabili e si votava con i soldati armati nel seggio
- sono comprobate minacce alla cittadinanza per obbligare al voto
- ciò nonostante in una delle 3 regioni (da stima indipendente il no era al 98%, sarebbe stato troppo perfino per i Russi) ha vinto il no
- È stato fatto un contro referendum indipendente con risultati ovviamente diametralmente opposti

Detto ciò, una parte del Donbass è effettivamente separatista. Che lo restino dopo tutto questo, non lo do così per scontato, lo ripeto, tutti gli Ucraini ti diranno che non sono mai stati così uniti come ora.

La Crimea è ovviamente un discorso differente (comunque non totalmente filo russo come si vuol far passare)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere che pure lui e complottista..
> Ucraina, il Papa: ‘Non andrò a Kiev, ma ho chiesto incontro a Putin. La sua ira facilitata dall’abbaiare della Nato alle porte della Russia’​



Azz,ora ci sarà l'ennesimo cortocircuito generale


----------



## Albijol (3 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere che pure lui e complottista..
> Ucraina, il Papa: ‘Non andrò a Kiev, ma ho chiesto incontro a Putin. La sua ira facilitata dall’abbaiare della Nato alle porte della Russia’​


Criminale quasi peggio di Kirill


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> pure Broglio se n'è accorto


Non è che ci volesse un genio a capire che la nato ha continuamente provocato la Russia


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Criminale quasi peggio di Kirill


Eh tutti criminali sono eh?…


----------



## Albijol (3 Maggio 2022)

SCHOLZ: NESSUNO PU0' DIRE CHE LA RUSSIA NON ATTACCHERA' ALTRI PAESI. SOSTERREMO CANDIDATURA DI FINLANDIA E SVEZIA IN NATO

Oh, se l'ha capito pure Scholz...


----------



## Albijol (3 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è che ci volesse un genio a capire che la nato ha continuamente provocato la Russia


Sì ovviamente l'Estonia è entrata nella Nato per provocare la Russia, magari per bombardarla!!! Mica per non fare la finaccia dell' Ukraina eh


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sì ovviamente l'Estonia è entrata nella Nato per provocare la Russia, magari per bombardarla!!! Mica per fare la finaccia dell' Ukraina eh


Io non sto parlando certo dell’Estonia.
Mi riferisco sempre alla questione ucraina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2022)

*Telefonata in corso tra Putin e Macron.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Telefonata in corso tra Putin e Macron.*



Chissà come lo trolla, stasera mi sa bombe a raffica.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Telefonata in corso tra Putin e Macron.*


ancora con ste cacate?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> qui si ignora la storia e la geografia, questa è la cosa più grave altro che propaganda russa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rimossi se no l'occidente come fa a spacciarsi come paladino della giustizia che lotta per la libertà del popoli? omettendo che loro possano usare mezzi per destabilizzare certi popoli.. eh

Mi sembra normalità qui dalle nostre parti

Noi siamo i buoni!!!
poco importa se stavano andando alla deriva
Sono solo coincidenze


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere che pure lui e complottista..
> Ucraina, il Papa: ‘Non andrò a Kiev, ma ho chiesto incontro a Putin. La sua ira facilitata dall’abbaiare della Nato alle porte della Russia’​


Sanzioni contro il Vaticano adesso ??? 
Lo chiede un mio amico...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Sai vero che:
> - quel referendum è falso come la propaganda Russa, non c’erano nemmeno gli elenchi elettorali
> - essendoci il quorum chi era contrario non andava a votare
> - non sono stati accettati osservatori internazionali, le urne erano trasparenti, le schede non piegabili e si votava con i soldati armati nel seggio
> ...


Questa dei soldati l'ha replicato al tempo agli americani hahaha dicendo che allora dovevano essere nulle pure le loro


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Rimossi se no l'occidente come fa a spacciarsi come paladino della giustizia che lotta per la libertà del popoli? omettendo che loro possano usare mezzi per stabilizzare certi popoli.. eh
> 
> Mi sembra normalità qui dalle nostre parti
> 
> ...


L' occidente lotta per mantenere il dominio sugli altri popoli.
Che poi non abbia per forza fini malefici, a me pare evidente, se poi serve ammazzare qualcuno per menterlo, è palese non si ponga troppi problemi.

Detto questo, siccome la mia vita non fa schifo come quella del resto del mondo, sarei ipocrita a lamentarmi.
Altrimenti domani dovrei andare a lavorare 15 ore in cambio di una ciotola di riso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Telefonata in corso tra Putin e Macron.*



Macron-Putin atto IV


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' occidente lotta per mantenere il dominio sugli altri popoli.
> Che poi non abbia per forza fini malefici, a me pare evidente, se poi serve ammazzare qualcuno per menterlo, è palese non si ponga troppi problemi.
> 
> Detto questo, siccome la mia vita non fa schifo come quella del resto del mondo, sarei ipocrita a lamentarmi.
> Altrimenti domani dovrei andare a lavorare 15 ore in cambio di una ciotola di riso.


Abbiamo una tolleranza diversa di malvagità si vede...

Tipo la Grecia aveva un debito di guerra nei confronti della Germania ma invece di scontare quel debito si è preferito distruggere uno stato e un popolo per il rigore.. lo stesso rigore che stanno mettendo nell ('aiutare) Ucraina con dei soldi che non restituiranno MAI..

Questa non è malvagità contro gli stessi membri dell'Unione? perché UE ha fatto esattamente questo!
Figurati con il resto del mondo..

Ah ovviamente qui le mani sporche di sangue
sono pure del super Mario nazionale..
perché si! si uccide anche in questo modo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una tolleranza diversa di malvagità si vede...
> 
> Tipo la Grecia aveva un debito di guerra nei confronti della Germania ma invece di scontare quel debito si è preferito distruggere uno stato e un popolo per il rigore.. lo stesso rigore che stanno mettendo nell ('aiutare) Ucraina con dei soldi che non restituiranno MAI..
> 
> ...


se vabbe, adesso riabilitiamo pure la grecia che falsificava i bilanci per entrare in europa, un paese che aveva una spesa pubblica assurda, pensioni regalate, stipendi pubblici a cani e porci, ecc, ecc. Sia mai prendersi le proprie colpe, è sempre colpa di qualche altro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se vabbe, adesso riabilitiamo pure la grecia che falsificava i bilanci per entrare in europa, un paese che aveva una spesa pubblica assurda, pensioni regalate, stipendi pubblici a cani e porci, ecc, ecc. Sia mai prendersi le proprie colpe, è sempre colpa di qualche altro


Si vabbè buttiamo via un accordo che metteva fine la loro crisi il giorno dopo.. comunque ucraina tutto in regola vero? bilanci e tutto al bacio giusto? Ipocrisia a go go

Infondo li non sono mica accusati di corruzione ehh  p.s. anche noi abbiamo fatto uguale per entrare nell'euro  maledetta quella volta!

È soprattutto loro non si sono presi nessuna colpa !! mi riferisco alla locomotiva Germania e i vasalli ! almeno finché col tempo non ci sono finiti pure loro nel pantano


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè buttiamo via un accordo che metteva fine la loro crisi il giorno dopo.. comunque ucraina tutto in regola vero? bilanci e tutto al bacio giusto? Ipocrisia a go go


sono intervenuto per la questione della germania cattivona che ha ucciso i bravi e innocenti greci, non sviare parlando di ucraina. La grecia si è fregata con le sue mani, poi che qualcuno abbia approfittato dell'accadimento puo pure essere. Ma sta visione del mondo diviso tra oppressi e oppressori è alquanto ridicola e banale. Ma siamo ot per parlare di grecia e germania.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sono intervenuto per la questione della germania cattivona che ha ucciso i bravi e innocenti greci, non sviare parlando di ucraina. La grecia si è fregata con le sue mani, poi che qualcuno abbia approfittato dell'accadimento puo pure essere. Ma sta visione del mondo diviso tra oppressi e oppressori è alquanto ridicola e banale. Ma siamo ot per parlare di grecia e germania.


Bene aspetta 3 mesi e noi saremo i greci 
x il resto è meglio che mi fermo..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bene aspetta 3 mesi e noi saremo i greci
> x il resto è meglio che mi fermo..


ma cosa significa aspetta tre mesi e siamo i greci?  l'abc del ragionamento, io ho contestatola la tua affermazione secondo la quale la povera e innocente grecia è stata vittima della cattivona germania, quando i fatti, la realtà, dicono che i politicanti greci votati dai cittadini greci hanno combinato il casino e si sono inguaiati con le loro mani. Quindi per favore, quando si ragiona si deve restare sul punto e non sviare su altre cose giusto per avere l'ultima parola. Nei casini della gracia, italia, ucraina, pippo, pluto e paperino non c'entrano assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma cosa significa aspetta tre mesi e siamo i greci?  l'abc del ragionamento, io ho contestatola la tua affermazione secondo la quale la povera e innocente grecia è stata vittima della cattivona germania, quando i fatti, la realtà, dicono che i politicanti greci votati dai cittadini greci hanno combinato il casino e si sono inguaiati con le loro mani. Quindi per favore, quando si ragiona si deve restare sul punto e non sviare su altre cose giusto per avere l'ultima parola. Nei casini della gracia, italia, ucraina, pippo, pluto e paperino non c'entrano assolutamente nulla.


E io ti sto dicendo che bastava pagare il loro debito di guerra 2° guerra mondiale e la crisi era risolta nonostante gli errori fatti  ma si che vada nel dimenticatoio questa cosuccia e ripeto questo inverno sarà il nostro turno di campare con dei falò all'aperto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

La risoluzione è stata approvata a larga maggioranza dal parlamento ellenico, che domanda 290 miliardi. Berlino replica di aver già pagato nel 1960. Ma è anche una questione politica, visti i duri sacrifici imposti dalla Troika ad Atene.
Scusate ot ora la smetto
era per far vedere che non parlo a caso 
Era di 350 miliardi il loro debito..
direi che gli faceva comodo scalarli no ?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una tolleranza diversa di malvagità si vede...
> 
> Tipo la Grecia aveva un debito di guerra nei confronti della Germania ma invece di scontare quel debito si è preferito distruggere uno stato e un popolo per il rigore.. lo stesso rigore che stanno mettendo nell ('aiutare)


Non ne so abbastanza per darti una risposta in merito.
Ci saranno stati dei tecnicismi di cui son totalmente ignorante.

Pero' insomma, quando finisci ultra indebitato, mediamente, non è che puoi dar la colpa troppo ad altri se non a te stesso.

La Grecia è un po' come l' Italia, il 90% dei paesi europei cresce, noi no.
Va bene dare la colpa sempre a fattori esterni, ma sempre dopo essersi guardati in casa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> E io ti sto dicendo che bastava pagare il loro debito di guerra 2° guerra mondiale e la crisi era risolta nonostante gli errori fatti  ma si che vada nel dimenticatoio questa cosuccia e ripeto questo inverno sarà il nostro turno di campare con dei falò all'aperto


 le pensioni regalate, gli statalii assunti per convenienza politica è roba dell'altro giorno che con i debiti di guerra non c'entrano nulla. Cmq se vuoi parlare di questo apri un altro topic, altrimenti poi i mod ci cazziano


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma cosa significa aspetta tre mesi e siamo i greci?  l'abc del ragionamento, io ho contestatola la tua affermazione secondo la quale la povera e innocente grecia è stata vittima della cattivona germania, quando i fatti, la realtà, dicono che i politicanti greci votati dai cittadini greci hanno combinato il casino e si sono inguaiati con le loro mani. Quindi per favore, quando si ragiona si deve restare sul punto e non sviare su altre cose giusto per avere l'ultima parola. Nei casini della gracia, italia, ucraina, pippo, pluto e paperino non c'entrano assolutamente nulla.


Beh oddio, non è che prima dell’entrata nella UE i politici greci fossero grandi statisti che avevano fatto della Grecia una terra ricca e prospera. Le magagne c’erano anche prima e sono stati fatti entrare lo stesso. Dato che è impossibile che a livello UE non sapessero nulla, il dubbio che possa essere stata una manovra per papparsi gli asset strategici greci non mi sembra così infondato. Anzi…
Anche perché manovre identiche son state fatte anche con altri Paesi. O vogliamo credere al Fato cinico e baro che si è accanito?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, non è che prima dell’entrata nella UE i politici greci fossero grandi statisti che avevano fatto della Grecia una terra ricca e prospera. Le magagne c’erano anche prima e sono stati fatti entrare lo stesso. Dato che è impossibile che a livello UE non sapessero nulla, il dubbio che possa essere stata una manovra per papparsi gli asset strategici greci non mi sembra così infondato. Anzi…
> Anche perché manovre identiche son state fatte anche con altri Paesi. O vogliamo credere al Fato cinico e baro che si è accanito?


e infatti io ho scritto che se dalle conseguenze dell'operato della grecia qualcuno ci ha guadagnato puo anche essere, ma la grecia si è inguaiata con le sue mani, gli statali assunti e le pensioni regalate per ottenere voti è un problema della grecia mica è stata la germania a dire di fare questo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e infatti io ho scritto che se dalle conseguenze dell'operato della grecia qualcuno ci ha guadagnato puo anche essere, ma la grecia si è inguaiata con le sue mani, gli statali assunti e le pensioni regalate per ottenere voti è un problema della grecia mica è stata la germania a dire di fare questo.


E io l'ho citato apposta come esempio per far notare che questi per i loro" interessi" non si fanno scrupoli.. se poi non è malvagità questa non so cosa dirvi

Visto che ho scelto di proposito
una nazione che fa parte dell'Unione Europea


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> E io l'ho citato apposta come esempio per far notare che questi per i loro" interessi" non si fanno scrupoli.. se poi non è malvagità questa non so cosa dirvi
> 
> Visto che ho scelto di proposito
> una nazione che fa parte dell'Unione Europea


la malvagità è soggettiva, quindi visione rispettabile la tua di vedere cio come qualcosa di malvagio. Io, ripeto, ho contestato l'affermazione secondo la quale la cattiva germania ha orchestrato tutto per danneggiare l'innocente grecia, quando la realtà dei fatti dice che la grecia la zappa sui piedi se l'è data da sola, poi che alla germania una grecia zoppa possa aver fatto comodo non l'ho mica negato, ma la zappa sul piede non l'ha data la germania ma la grecia stessa.


----------



## danjr (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sulle origini di Hitler ci sono studi decennali, anche di storici, come puoi vedere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha detto una grandissima c. facendo inalberare Israele, che sarebbe sempre meglio tenere fuori dai discorsi quando si tratta di guerra


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e infatti io ho scritto che se dalle conseguenze dell'operato della grecia qualcuno ci ha guadagnato puo anche essere, ma la grecia si è inguaiata con le sue mani, gli statali assunti e le pensioni regalate per ottenere voti è un problema della grecia mica è stata la germania a dire di fare questo.


Se? 
 
Dai su


----------



## vota DC (3 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Nemmeno Zelensky parlava l’Ucraino fino a poco fa.. nei paesi ex sovietici tutti nelle città parlavano Russo (Moldavia compresa ad esempio), la lingua locale è stata ripresa proprio per prendere le distanze dalla Russia anche culturalmente (per farti capire quanto li apprezzino).
> 
> Detto ciò è ovvio che non conosci degli Ucraini, la tua visione è completamente fuori dalla realtà. Al di fuori del Donbass l’Ucraina non è mai stata così unità come in questo momento e Zelensky ha un gradimento enorme ora. In Donbass i paesi apertamente filo russi sono minoritari ma esistono, sono paradossalmente meno ora che prima dell’inizio dell’invasione.
> 
> Detto ciò non ci vuole molto a capire che la Russia in questo momento ha di fronte anni di crisi economica e di sicuro non tratterebbe l’Ucraina meglio della Russia rurale (per capirci, molto peggio dell’Ucraina pre guerra), mentre la parte occidentale dell’Ucraina (se rimarrà) avrà enormi appoggi economici dall’Occidente per la ricostruzione e, in genere, per la crescita economica.


I moldavi parlano romeno e conoscono il russo come seconda lingua, la transnistria è un caso a parte perché ci hanno messo i criminali russi tra cui persino gang siberiane che ovviamente il romeno non lo parlano. In Ucraina hanno fallito nel fare imparare l'ucraino tranne...dove erano già tutti ucraini. Nelle zone russofone parlano solo russo. Hanno avuto più fortuna con i polacchi costretti a imparare l'ucraino però non quanto valga a livello di lealtà....vediamo se Leopoli quando affonda con la barca cosa fa se gli danno l'occasione di scegliere la Polonia. 

Poi la famosa Crimea irrinunciabile per Zelensky...sarebbe repubblica autonoma...che aveva persino un presidente tutto suo fino a 20 anni fa.... immaginatevi le scenate di una Crimea restituita dai russi agli ucraini che la vogliono governare in maniera centralista stile repubblica di Francia.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I moldavi parlano romeno e conoscono il russo come seconda lingua, la transnistria è un caso a parte perché ci hanno messo i criminali russi tra cui persino gang siberiane che ovviamente il romeno non lo parlano. In Ucraina hanno fallito nel fare imparare l'ucraino tranne...dove erano già tutti ucraini. Nelle zone russofone parlano solo russo. Hanno avuto più fortuna con i polacchi costretti a imparare l'ucraino però non quanto valga a livello di lealtà....vediamo se Leopoli quando affonda con la barca cosa fa se gli danno l'occasione di scegliere la Polonia.
> 
> Poi la famosa Crimea irrinunciabile per Zelensky...sarebbe repubblica autonoma...che aveva persino un presidente tutto suo fino a 20 anni fa.... immaginatevi le scenate di una Crimea restituita dai russi agli ucraini che la vogliono governare in maniera centralista stile repubblica di Francia.


In Moldavia la maggioranza sono bilingue. Per il resto tutto corretto. Ma ora gli “ucrainomani” insorgeranno negando i fatti.
Io ricordo che quando stavo con la mi ex di Odessa, rimanevo allibito che loro fossero russi in tutto e per tutto e le dicevo che era ridicolo avere una nazione dove manco si conosce la lingua nazionale e non c’è nessuna idea di cultura nazionale. Non sapeva che rispondere ogni volta, diceva che era normale così.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2022)

Vorrei fare una domanda ai "pacifisti" che sostengono una certa "buona fede" della russia, senza polemica ma per semplice curiosità.
Qualora la Russia invada anche la Moldavia (che, ricordo, è praticamente priva di esercito e quindi non vale come un vero e proprio secondo fronte), la vostra percezione della condotta internazionale del Cremlino cambierebbe?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai "pacifisti" che sostengono una certa "buona fede" della russia, senza polemica ma per semplice curiosità.
> Qualora la Russia invada anche la Moldavia (che, ricordo, è praticamente priva di esercito e quindi non vale come un vero e proprio secondo fronte), la vostra percezione della condotta internazionale del Cremlino cambierebbe?


Perché la Russia è in buona fede?


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché la Russia è in buona fede?


Beh, guardandomi intorno in questo periodo ho notato che in molti credono sinceramente al fatto che la Russia si sia trovata "obbligata" ad intervenire dalla condotta dell'Ucraina e dell'espansione della Nato ad est.
Che siano i "buoni". 
Quindi ero curioso di sapere come reagirebbe chi si riconosce in questa ricostruzione che deresponsabilizza la Russia "aggredita" ad una eventuale invasione Moldava (che, se dovessi fare una previsione, verrà fatta tramite la Transnistria, ma di fatto dal Cremlino)


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Telefonata in corso tra Putin e Macron.*


Noi siamo messi male ma i francesi ci superano di gran lunga


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh, guardandomi intorno in questo periodo ho notato che in molti credono sinceramente al fatto che la Russia si sia trovata "obbligata" ad intervenire dalla condotta dell'Ucraina e dell'espansione della Nato ad est.
> Che siano i "buoni".
> Quindi ero curioso di sapere come reagirebbe chi si riconosce in questa ricostruzione che deresponsabilizza la Russia "aggredita" ad una eventuale invasione Moldava (che, se dovessi fare una previsione, verrà fatta tramite la Transnistria, ma di fatto dal Cremlino)


Che ci siano state provocazioni e la nato (usa) abbia la propria colpa ne sono convinto, ma parlare di buona fede della Russia non esiste. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda. Non c’è nulla di giusto in quello che sta facendo la Russia.
Poi su altre tematiche ci sono varie cose da dire però davvero faccio fatica a pensare che ci sia gente che appoggia la Russia


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai "pacifisti" che sostengono una certa "buona fede" della russia, senza polemica ma per semplice curiosità.
> Qualora la Russia invada anche la Moldavia (che, ricordo, è praticamente priva di esercito e quindi non vale come un vero e proprio secondo fronte), la vostra percezione della condotta internazionale del Cremlino cambierebbe?


No


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai "pacifisti" che sostengono una certa "buona fede" della russia, senza polemica ma per semplice curiosità.
> Qualora la Russia invada anche la Moldavia (che, ricordo, è praticamente priva di esercito e quindi non vale come un vero e proprio secondo fronte), la vostra percezione della condotta internazionale del Cremlino cambierebbe?


Se son furbi, non la invadono per ora.

Giusto per far sembrare che l' occidente è brutto, cattivo e malizioso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Io rispondo che una volta mossi le superpotenze quest'ultimi puntano ai loro interessi.. quindi se per loro un minuscolo territorio di terra in più vuol dire uno mossa strategica per la loro sicurezza lo faranno.. anche perché le ripercussioni li prenderanno a prescindere..
Come la stessa gogna mediatica che vediamo

Adesso come adesso x loro cambia poco 

Quindi no non dimentico lo stesso chi sia il mandante


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere che pure lui e complottista..
> Ucraina, il Papa: ‘Non andrò a Kiev, ma ho chiesto incontro a Putin. La sua ira facilitata dall’abbaiare della Nato alle porte della Russia’​


Pazzesco, è l'unico che dice cose sensate qui in Italia tra i "potenti".


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai "pacifisti" che sostengono una certa "buona fede" della russia, senza polemica ma per semplice curiosità.
> Qualora la Russia invada anche la Moldavia (che, ricordo, è praticamente priva di esercito e quindi non vale come un vero e proprio secondo fronte), la vostra percezione della condotta internazionale del Cremlino cambierebbe?


io noto semplicemente che a marzo si parlava di invadere Lettonia, Estonia, Polonia, Finlandia.
ora siamo passati a sud-est ucraino più la Transnistria, autonoma e filorussa da trent'anni, nello scenario peggiore.

giusto un tantino ridimensionate le cassandre occidentali...eppure continuano a pontificare, tronfi come non mai

non apriamo il capitolo Bielorussia...chissà cosa dovesse fare con tutti i confinanti, sembra tipo il palo delle rapine che prende la stessa sentenza senza fare le stesse azioni


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io noto semplicemente che a marzo si parlava di invadere Lettonia, Estonia, Polonia, Finlandia.
> ora siamo passati a sud-est ucraino più la Transnistria, autonoma e filorussa da trent'anni, nello scenario peggiore.
> 
> giusto un tantino ridimensionate le cassandre occidentali...eppure continuano a pontificare, tronfi come non mai


Ci vogliono mesi e mesi per pianificare ed organizzare Operazioni del genere. Non pensavate mica che queste cose venissero attuate in sequenza come fosse un videogioco no?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io noto semplicemente che a marzo si parlava di invadere Lettonia, Estonia, Polonia, Finlandia.
> ora siamo passati a sud-est ucraino più la Transnistria, autonoma e filorussa da trent'anni, nello scenario peggiore.
> 
> giusto un tantino ridimensionate le cassandre occidentali...eppure continuano a pontificare, tronfi come non mai


Io non mi sbilancerei ne in un senso ne nell' altro.

Le guerra è cominciata da soli 2 mesi, nessuno sa quali siano le reali intenzioni.
Non è che faceva tutto in 3 mesi, anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi.

Detto questo, sta faticando in Ucraina, che per carità è più dura ti tutti i paesi baltici + Moldavia messi insieme.

Se vincerà poi si vedrà che accade.

Militarmente non credo abbia grosse possibilità di invadere tutti i piacimento, pero' insomma... uno alla volta non è impossibile.
Se qualcuno si intromette basta usare la minaccia nucleare.

Come dicevo prima dell' invasione dell' Ucraina, non serve una moltitudine di "matti" per realizzare scenari assurdi, basta un gruppetto, alla volte una persona sola.
Ci son pur sempre di mezzo gli uomini nelle decisioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> No


Quindi ciò sottintende un "diritto" russo sulle terre altrui.
Da cosa deriva? Sono curioso ripeto


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono mesi e mesi per pianificare ed organizzare Operazioni del genere. Non pensavate mica che queste cose venissero attuate in sequenza come fosse un videogioco no?


questo dovresti dirlo ai rispettivi politici e militari.
se penso alla cronaca quotidiana ogni F5 c'era un'azione o una dichiarazione come se il giorno dopo dovesse accadere chissà cosa al confine est europeo.
se ci vuole tanto tempo come dici perchè ogni mezz'ora davano di matto spaventando le popolazioni e pressando gli altri paesi occidentali ad andare dietro alle loro posizioni ?
ci sono oblast ucraini dove non hanno mai messo piedi i russi ad ovest e si preoccupavano nazioni ancora più lontane


----------



## Swaitak (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non mi sbilancerei ne in un senso ne nell' altro.
> 
> Le guerra è cominciata da soli 2 mesi, nessuno sa quali siano le reali intenzioni.
> Non è che faceva tutto in 3 mesi, anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi.
> ...


mi ricollego dicendo che sta faticando in Ucraina perchè ha supporto illimatato degli alleati.
Supponiamo che il malato russo abbia la possibilità di aprire fronti su più paesi, ce la fa la Nato a sostenere tutti? I costi cominciano ad essere grossi anche per lo zio Giò


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi ricollego dicendo che sta faticando in Ucraina perchè ha supporto illimatato degli alleati.
> Supponiamo che il malato russo abbia la possibilità di aprire fronti su più paesi, ce la fa la Nato a sostenere tutti? I costi cominciano ad essere grossi anche per lo zio Giò


La Nato ha capacità di spesa di cento volte la Russia, *se vuole* può sostenere tutti i costi.

Più facile sia la Russia ad arrivare al limite, piuttosto della Nato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo dovresti dirlo ai rispettivi politici e militari.
> se penso alla cronaca quotidiana ogni F5 c'era un'azione o una dichiarazione come se il giorno dopo dovesse accadere chissà cosa al confine est europeo.
> se ci vuole tanto tempo come dici perchè ogni mezz'ora davano di matto spaventando le popolazioni e pressando gli altri paesi occidentali ad andare dietro alle loro posizioni ?
> ci sono oblast ucraini dove non hanno mai messo piedi i russi ad ovest e si preoccupavano nazioni ancora più lontane


Perché se le intenzioni dei russi sono quelle anche una eventuale difesa va preparata con largo anticipo.

Poi c'è anche molta propaganda in questo, è normale, serve a far identificare il nemico all'opinione pubblica e più lo rendi pericoloso ai loro occhi e più l'opinione pubblica sarà coesa, teoricamente.

In conclusione, se i servizi di intelligence dei vari paesi NATO sanno che c'è un piano a lungo termine da parte della Russia per espandere la sua area d'influenza si farà di tutto per fermarla sul nascere questa cosa, la NATO sta utilizzando l'Ucraina come un conflitto per procura contro la Russia.


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda ai "pacifisti" che sostengono una certa "buona fede" della russia, senza polemica ma per semplice curiosità.
> Qualora la Russia invada anche la Moldavia (che, ricordo, è praticamente priva di esercito e quindi non vale come un vero e proprio secondo fronte), la vostra percezione della condotta internazionale del Cremlino cambierebbe?


per quanto mi riguarda assolutamente si, cambierebbe, fermo restando che condanno gia' adesso quello che sta accadendo. Semplicemente, cerco di considerare piu punti di vista, non solo quelli che tendono essere propinati come verita' assoluta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Adesso per la controparte: e se la Russia fa esattamente come con la Siria poi che dite ?


----------



## Raryof (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In conclusione, se i servizi di intelligence dei vari paesi NATO sanno che c'è un piano a lungo termine da parte della Russia per espandere la sua area d'influenza si farà di tutto per fermarla sul nascere questa cosa, la NATO sta utilizzando l'Ucraina come un conflitto per procura contro la Russia.


In conclusione, se ci fosse stato un piano degli americani per arrivare allo scontro con la Russia, metterla spalle al muro e arrivare in paesi ex sovietici con la scusa della NATO "difensiva" e l'aiuto dei cagnolini europei si sarebbe fatto di tutto per arrivarci, per la pace.
La Russia, seguendo una certa logica, sta facendo quelli che sono i suoi interessi e che erano stati minacciati già tantissimi anni fa, gli Usa sono tantissimi anni che cercano di mettere l'UE contro la Russia e oggi ci sono riusciti, perché è così, è stato facile e si è cercato di farlo proprio in Ucraina che strategicamente è un paese importantissimo per la Russia perché togliere influenze russe lì significa togliere il giardino di casa a Mosca.
Io non trovo giusto nulla, ma vedo che dopo anni di travaglio e di incessante attività americana sono riusciti ad arrivare allo scontro per motivi stupidissimi, per dar da mangiare a quelli che hanno bisogno di guerre, l'economia americana non può andare avanti senza guerre, dirette o indirette, se poi queste armi possono essere usate indirettamente contro i russi mentre tutto il mondo diventa russofobo tanto meglio ma non cambia quello che è stato il motivo per cui si è arrivati fino a qui, Usa cani rabbiosi e europei che invece di prendere le difese delle propria economia e dei propri interessi sono andati dietro al cane rabbioso che ha addirittura mollato Trump per arrivare ad un conflitto mondiale con un bamboccio con la demenza.
Europa attaccata prima dai cinesi col covid e poi dagli americani con la scusa della pace e del no alla guerra, il no alla guerra detto da chi sta investendo mlrd per arrivare ad uno scontro mondiale e che la guerra la vuol far durare finché potrà, finché non avranno sconfitto il nemico del mondo, per mero interesse e perché noi siamo ancora più stupidi perché gli andiamo dietro e ci facciamo sballottolare un po' dai cinesi un po' da 'sti cani qui, tra l'altro è proprio grazie alla NATO e all'UE fasulla che noi non abbiamo diritto di parola perché ci sono sempre quei fantastici poteri sovranazionali che devono andare oltre la democrazia, a noi è stato chiesto di entrare in guerra? non mi pare, allora non esiste democrazia e benessere se tu, istituzione, non salvaguardi la tua economia per vendere una propaganda diversa e buona, siamo oltre il ridicolo ormai, ci sono i presupposti per una guerra civile ma con tutte le fregnacce che sono state dette sembra quasi che i cattivi siano quelli che vanno contro i veri mandanti di questa guerra, cioè i nostri buoni, quelli che per fare guerre non chiedono al popolo, quelli che nemmeno chiedono al popolo di votare o truccano elezioni per arrivare pure allo scontro mondiale, dopo anni senza guerre, ma di che parliamo, siamo arrivati allo schifo più totale e l'informazione tratta tutto questo come se fosse una cosa normale perché tanto c'è sempre la solita trama buonista a cui attaccarsi per non pensare troppo al come e al perché di questo, perché non piace e perché il commissariamento dei diritti, anche di avere un pensiero diverso, è evidentissimo da tempo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In conclusione, se ci fosse stato un piano degli americani per arrivare allo scontro con la Russia, metterla spalle al muro e arrivare in paesi ex sovietici con la scusa della NATO "difensiva" e l'aiuto dei cagnolini europei si sarebbe fatto di tutto per arrivarci, per la pace.
> La Russia, seguendo una certa logica, sta facendo quelli che sono i suoi interessi e che erano stati minacciati già tantissimi anni fa, gli Usa sono tantissimi anni che cercano di mettere l'UE contro la Russia e oggi ci sono riusciti, perché è così, è stato facile e si è cercato di farlo proprio in Ucraina che strategicamente è un paese importantissimo per la Russia perché togliere influenze russe lì significa togliere il giardino di casa a Mosca.
> Io non trovo giusto nulla, ma vedo che dopo anni di travaglio e di incessante attività americana sono riusciti ad arrivare allo scontro per motivi stupidissimi, per dar da mangiare a quelli che hanno bisogno di guerre, l'economia americana non può andare avanti senza guerre, dirette o indirette, se poi queste armi possono essere usate indirettamente contro i russi mentre tutto il mondo diventa russofobo tanto meglio ma non cambia quello che è stato il motivo per cui si è arrivati fino a qui, Usa cani rabbiosi e europei che invece di prendere le difese delle propria economia e dei propri interessi sono andati dietro al cane rabbioso che ha addirittura mollato Trump per arrivare ad un conflitto mondiale con un bamboccio con la demenza.
> Europa attaccata prima dai cinesi col covid e poi dagli americani con la scusa della pace e del no alla guerra, il no alla guerra detto da chi sta investendo mlrd per arrivare ad uno scontro mondiale e che la guerra la vuol far durare finché potrà, finché non avranno sconfitto il nemico del mondo, per mero interesse e perché noi siamo ancora più stupidi perché gli andiamo dietro e ci facciamo sballottolare un po' dai cinesi un po' da 'sti cani qui, tra l'altro è proprio grazie alla NATO e all'UE fasulla che noi non abbiamo diritto di parola perché ci sono sempre quei fantastici poteri sovranazionali che devono andare oltre la democrazia, a noi è stato chiesto di entrare in guerra? non mi pare, allora non esiste democrazia e benessere se tu, istituzione, non salvaguardi la tua economia per vendere una propaganda diversa e buona, siamo oltre il ridicolo ormai, ci sono i presupposti per una guerra civile ma con tutte le fregnacce che sono state dette sembra quasi che i cattivi siano quelli che vanno contro i veri mandanti di questa guerra, cioè i nostri buoni, quelli che per fare guerre non chiedono al popolo, quelli che nemmeno chiedono al popolo di votare o truccano elezioni per arrivare pure allo scontro mondiale, dopo anni senza guerre, ma di che parliamo, siamo arrivati allo schifo più totale e l'informazione tratta tutto questo come se fosse una cosa normale perché tanto c'è sempre la solita trama buonista a cui attaccarsi per non pensare troppo al come e al perché di questo, perché non piace e perché il commissariamento dei diritti, anche di avere un pensiero diverso, è evidentissimo da tempo.


chapeau


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché se le intenzioni dei russi sono quelle anche una eventuale difesa va preparata con largo anticipo.
> 
> Poi c'è anche molta propaganda in questo, è normale, serve a far identificare il nemico all'opinione pubblica e più lo rendi pericoloso ai loro occhi e più l'opinione pubblica sarà coesa, teoricamente.
> 
> In conclusione, se i servizi di intelligence dei vari paesi NATO sanno che c'è un piano a lungo termine da parte della Russia per espandere la sua area d'influenza si farà di tutto per fermarla sul nascere questa cosa, la NATO sta utilizzando l'Ucraina come un conflitto per procura contro la Russia.


Bella roba, non c’è che dire…


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quindi ciò sottintende un "diritto" russo sulle terre altrui.
> Da cosa deriva? Sono curioso ripeto


La condotta internazionale di putin mi sembra di una linearità pazzesca a dispetto di quella occidentale
Ritiene di essere stato provocato reagisce.
Noi inteso come occidente cosa vogliamo fare?
Tu credi che se ci fosse stata una vera unità d intenti in europa un unico filo conduttore in ambito economico sociale finaziario e militare putin avrebbe avuto il coraggio di fare quello che ha fatto?
Hai molta competenza in ambito e ti voglio fare un altra domanda con un europa più forte gli usa ci condizionerebbero ancora così tanto o riusciremmo ad avere un minimo di possibilità decisionale
Per me sono queste le vere questioni da porsi e voglio essere ancora più drastico per me la colpa della guerra è tutta dell europa, putin/cina e biden stanno solo sfruttando a loro piacimento e sulla pelle degli ucraini in primis e nostra a seguire questa situazione e la nostra debolezza


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Guardate che bel reperto che ho trovato


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2022)

*Il parlamento Moldavo ha approvato una legge che permette a forze straniere di proteggere i confini dello stato moldavo, tali forze straniere sono autorizzate se necessario anche all'utilizzo della forza.

Tale legge apre alla possibilità che l'esercito rumeno entri in Moldavia, come si era ipotizzato in questi giorni per proteggerla da una eventuale aggressione russa.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate che bel reperto che ho trovato


Ma scherzi? non c'è ALCUNA CORRELAZIONE!!!


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi? non c'è ALCUNA CORRELAZIONE!!!


Ma si tutto uguale identico, come no 
I fucili sono pronti?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi? non c'è ALCUNA CORRELAZIONE!!!


Dal punto di vista pratico sicuramente è un altro mondo.

Pero' le questioni che l' umano si pone sono sempre le stesse.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma si tutto uguale identico, come no
> I fucili sono pronti?


Lucidi, ci vediamo al fronte che se capita non temere che ci mandano tutti e due


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lucidi, ci vediamo al fronte che se capita non temere che ci mandano tutti e due



Mi raccomando tu ed @hakaishin fatevi valere


----------



## Sam (3 Maggio 2022)

Adesso anche la Moldavia?

Ma la Russia non doveva fallire?
Non aveva ormai finito i missili?

Qualcosa non torna...


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lucidi, ci vediamo al fronte che se capita non temere che ci mandano tutti e due


Tu ci vai magari pure felice. Io no. Manco per idea. Prima mi devono trovare


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Adesso anche la Moldavia?
> 
> *Ma la Russia non doveva fallire?*
> Non aveva ormai finito i missili?
> ...



Falliremo prima noi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu ci vai magari pure felice. Io no. Manco per idea. Prima mi devono trovare


Felice assolutamente no, ma ripeto, nel caso scoppiasse qualcosa di grosso (e ne dubito al 99%) la storiella che l'esercito è composto solo da professionisti è una favola per bambini, passeranno a prendere tutti.
E occhio che la diserzione o la renitenza in tempo di guerra con il codice penale militare comportano pena capitale... 
Se le cose vanno male, ci siamo dentro tutti fino al collo.


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Felice assolutamente no, ma ripeto, nel caso scoppiasse qualcosa di grosso (e ne dubito al 99%) la storiella che l'esercito è composto solo da professionisti è una favola per bambini, passeranno a prendere tutti.
> E occhio che la diserzione o la renitenza in tempo di guerra con il codice penale militare comportano pena capitale...
> Se le cose vanno male, ci siamo dentro tutti fino al collo.


Per questo dico...provare i canali diplomatici fino all'ultimo, evitando tutte ste sceneggiate da una parte all'altra..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Felice assolutamente no, ma ripeto, nel caso scoppiasse qualcosa di grosso (e ne dubito al 99%) la storiella che l'esercito è composto solo da professionisti è una favola per bambini, passeranno a prendere tutti.
> E occhio che la diserzione o la renitenza in tempo di guerra con il codice penale militare comportano pena capitale...
> Se le cose vanno male, ci siamo dentro tutti fino al collo.



Allora sarà la volta buona che agiremo come virus,colpiremo direttamente dall'interno


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Adesso anche la Moldavia?
> 
> Ma la Russia non doveva fallire?
> Non aveva ormai finito i missili?
> ...


La Moldavia non ha praticamente forze armate, basterebbe una brigata russa con qualche migliaio di miliziani della Transinistria per occuparla.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Felice assolutamente no, ma ripeto, nel caso scoppiasse qualcosa di grosso (e ne dubito al 99%) la storiella che l'esercito è composto solo da professionisti è una favola per bambini, passeranno a prendere tutti.
> E occhio che la diserzione o la renitenza in tempo di guerra con il codice penale militare comportano pena capitale...
> Se le cose vanno male, ci siamo dentro tutti fino al collo.


Infatti io lo so che tocca a tutti ed è anche per questo che io non voglio la guerra e mi frega zero dell’Ucraina. Ma ti posso garantire che io al fronte per una guerra che non condivido dal primo minuto non vado. Io per per lo zio sam e le sue imposizioni non muoio. In un modo o nell’altro a combattere non ci vado. Lascio l’onore a tutti i rambo, ucrainomani, liberatori, idealisti della libertà e vassalli degli USA.
Questo è quello che penso e farei


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lucidi, ci vediamo al fronte che se capita non temere che ci mandano tutti e due


Dubito assai.
Appena un paese dotato di armi nucleari venisse invaso inizierebbero a lanciarsele.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Moldavia non ha praticamente forze armate, basterebbe una brigata russa con qualche migliaio di miliziani della Transinistria per occuparla.


Ti immagini perdono anche lì?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Felice assolutamente no, ma ripeto, nel caso scoppiasse qualcosa di grosso (e ne dubito al 99%) la storiella che l'esercito è composto solo da professionisti è una favola per bambini, passeranno a prendere tutti.
> E occhio che la diserzione o la renitenza in tempo di guerra con il *codice penale militare comportano pena capitale...*
> Se le cose vanno male, ci siamo dentro tutti fino al collo.



Tranquillo al massimo rischi l’ergastolo 
La pena di morte è stata abolita anche nel codice penale militare di guerra nel 1994. Dal 2007 non è più nemmeno contemplata in Costituzione.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dubito assai.
> Appena un paese dotato di armi nucleari venisse invaso inizierebbero a lanciarsele.


Come extrema ratio forse.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ti immagini perdono anche lì?


Sarebbe tragicomico, poi comunque dire che hanno perso in Ucraina non è corretto. Certamente hanno avuto enormi difficoltà e si stanno dissanguando ma per ora non possiamo dire abbiano perso.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo al massimo rischi l’ergastolo
> La pena di morte è stata abolita anche nel codice penale militare di guerra nel 1994. Dal 2007 non è più nemmeno contemplata in Costituzione.


Meglio per me e per la moltitudine di gente che scapperebbe


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarebbe tragicomico, poi comunque dire che hanno perso in Ucraina non è corretto. Certamente hanno avuto enormi difficoltà e si stanno dissanguando ma per ora non possiamo dire abbiano perso.


Si ovvio non hanno perso, la guerra è ancora in corso e stanno guadagnando posizioni.
Intendevo dire pensa se non riescono manco a piegare la Moldavia


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo al massimo rischi l’ergastolo
> La pena di morte è stata abolita anche nel codice penale militare di guerra nel 1994. Dal 2007 non è più nemmeno contemplata in Costituzione.


Azz, sono rimasto fermo ai vecchi tempi.
Meglio così, chiaramente!

Anche se a dirla tutta in caso di guerra con ogni probabilità ci sarebbe una giunta militare emergenziale che sospenderebbe la costituzione e legifererebbe ad hoc, quindi temo non cambierebbe molto


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Azz, sono rimasto fermo ai vecchi tempi.
> Meglio così, chiaramente!
> 
> Anche se a dirla tutta in caso di guerra con ogni probabilità ci sarebbe una giunta militare emergenziale che sospenderebbe la costituzione e legifererebbe ad hoc, quindi temo non cambierebbe molto



L’Italia è una Nazione civile nonostante faccia parte della Nato


----------



## Sam (3 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ovvio non hanno perso, la guerra è ancora in corso e stanno guadagnando posizioni.
> *Intendevo dire pensa se non riescono manco a piegare la Moldavia *


La Moldavia come paese non lo so, però, a quanto ne so io, per piegare una moldava basta farle vedere il centone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chissà come lo trolla, stasera mi sa bombe a raffica.



E infatti stanno bombardando a tappeto dappertutto.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu ci vai magari pure felice. Io no. Manco per idea. Prima mi devono trovare


ci vediamo nel tombino di del mio ex presidente Yonhgong li


----------



## Swaitak (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo al massimo rischi l’ergastolo
> La pena di morte è stata abolita anche nel codice penale militare di guerra nel 1994. Dal 2007 non è più nemmeno contemplata in Costituzione.


che poi dopo la distruzione e saccheggio, almeno ci garantiamo un pasto caldo in galera


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che poi dopo la distruzione e saccheggio, almeno ci garantiamo un pasto caldo in galera



L’importante è non finire in cella con tifosi delle m… o dei ladri


----------



## Swaitak (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’importante è non finire in cella con tifosi delle m… o dei ladri


i ladri saranno un 50% di default .
Comunque mi porto il bagnoschiuma, niente saponetta


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Maggio 2022)

Io come ultimo desiderio chiederei di essere risparmiato fino a quando i gobbi non vincono la champions


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Io come ultimo desiderio chiederei di essere risparmiato fino a quando i gobbi non vincono la champions



Aspiri alla vita eterna?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aspiri alla vita eterna?


Sarebbe una continua resurrezione
Sempre in punto di morte e poi taac come una sentenza la resurrezione
Che spettacolo


----------



## vota DC (3 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Adesso anche la Moldavia?
> 
> Ma la Russia non doveva fallire?
> Non aveva ormai finito i missili?
> ...


Beh se la Romania non fa qualcosa è invasione a costo zero: manca l'esercito moldavo ed è pieno di collaborazionisti dato che ci sono una grossa minoranza russa....e una ucraina che reggerebbe il gioco russo pur di dare contro ai moldavi (come del resto hanno retto il gioco russo per dare contro ai polacchi).


----------



## hakaishin (3 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci vediamo nel tombino di del mio ex presidente Yonhgong li


Ovunque ma non si fronte per l’ucrainahhh


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera


----------



## ignaxio (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarebbe tragicomico, poi comunque dire che hanno perso in Ucraina non è corretto. Certamente hanno avuto enormi difficoltà e si stanno dissanguando ma per ora non possiamo dire abbiano perso.


Dicesi “Vittoria di Pirro”


----------



## ignaxio (3 Maggio 2022)

Ci vedo fare un bel raduno sul fronte est, con le radioline per ascoltare Sassuolo Milan, ultima di campionato


----------



## Raryof (3 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ci vedo fare un bel raduno sul fronte est, con le radioline per ascoltare Sassuolo Milan, ultima di campionato


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2022)

Comunque mi piacerebbe sapere chi aveva messo in giro le voci che la Russia stava finendo i missili e le armi 

Di certo non l' Ucraina, altriementi cozzava col richiedere aiuti militari all' occidente.
Probabilmente nemmeno la Russia, che ci faceva una figuraccia.
Sicuramente nemmeno gli occidentali, altrimenti che dai a fare armi se non serviranno?

Giornalai...


----------



## hakaishin (4 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque mi piacerebbe sapere chi aveva messo in giro le voci che la Russia stava finendo i missili e le armi
> 
> Di certo non l' Ucraina, altriementi cozzava col richiedere aiuti militari all' occidente.
> Probabilmente nemmeno la Russia, che ci faceva una figuraccia.
> ...


Qua era la tesi che andava per la maggiore come il default che deve avvenire dal primo giorno di guerra


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qua era la tesi che andava per la maggiore come il default che deve avvenire dal primo giorno di guerra



La "libera" stampa italiana ha avuto l'ordine di raccontarla così.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La "libera" stampa italiana ha avuto l'ordine di raccontarla così.


E subito pronti tutti a cascarci


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque mi piacerebbe sapere chi aveva messo in giro le voci che la Russia stava finendo i missili e le armi
> 
> Di certo non l' Ucraina, altriementi cozzava col richiedere aiuti militari all' occidente.
> Probabilmente nemmeno la Russia, che ci faceva una figuraccia.
> ...



Erano le parole di un analista militare americano poi riportate da mezza stampa italiana e non (magari anche facendo la traduzione con google translate)


----------



## Sam (4 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qua era la tesi che andava per la maggiore come il default che deve avvenire dal primo giorno di guerra


Eh ma le sanzioni la metteranno in ginocchio! (cit.)
Poi, però, si scopre che l'ENI e gli altri stanno comprando il gas in rubli, come richiesto da Mosca. 

E così anche oggi la Russia fallisce domani.
Intanto noi, dai tempi di Maidan, stiamo mandando a rotoli la nostra economia perché, per ordine di Washington, non si può fare affari con i russi.

Ma come detto da Draghi bisogna scegliere tra condizionatori e pace. Un fine stratega che neanche Cavour.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Erano le parole di un analista militare americano* poi riportate da mezza stampa italiana e non (magari anche facendo la traduzione con google translate)



Strano che sia stato un americano


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qua era la tesi che andava per la maggiore come il default che deve avvenire *dal primo giorno di guerra*


E chi lo avrebbe detto?
Anzi io ricordo che fu correttamente sottolineato che la russia aveva 600 miliardi di riserve...


----------



## hakaishin (4 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E chi lo avrebbe detto?
> Anzi io ricordo che fu correttamente sottolineato che la russia aveva 600 miliardi di riserve...


Ma se era pieno di gente che la menava che sarebbero falliti alla riapertura delle borsa 
Rileggiti i vecchi topic


----------



## hakaishin (4 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Eh ma le sanzioni la metteranno in ginocchio! (cit.)
> Poi, però, si scopre che l'ENI e gli altri stanno comprando il gas in rubli, come richiesto da Mosca.
> 
> E così anche oggi la Russia fallisce domani.
> ...


Lascia perdere che ste sparate idiote di draghi mi fanno salire il crimine…
Nel frattempo aspettiamo che la Russia fallisca


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

*Secondo quanto riportato dal sito del Corriere della Sera - che cita fonti dell' intelligence di Kiev - in vista di una parata militare da ternersi il 9 maggio a Mariupol, i russi starebbero provvedendo a rimuovre detriti e cadaveri da strade della città.*​


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

*esclusiva Daily Mail*

*ottenute mail di Hunter Biden che ha incontrato l'oligarca russo Yevtushenkov, molto vicino a Putin tanto che la sua compagnia sta fornendo droni attualmente per l'Ucraina, per ricevere finanziamenti per la società Rosemont Realty insieme al suo socio in affari Devon Archer che è finito di recente in galera con un anno di pena per frode.*

*curiosamente questo oligarca è oggetto di sanzioni da altri paesi atlantici, come Regno Unito e Australia, ma non dagli Stati Uniti*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *esclusiva Daily Mail*
> 
> *ottenute mail di Hunter Biden che ha incontrato negli Stati Uniti l'oligarca russo Yevtushenkov, molto vicino a Putin tanto che la sua compagnia sta fornendo droni attualmente per l'Ucraina, insieme al suo socio in affari Devon Archer che è finito di recente in galera con un anno di pena per frode.*
> 
> *curiosamente questo oligarca è oggetto di sanzioni da altri paesi atlantici, come Regno Unito e Australia, ma non dagli Stati Uniti*



Certo che il figlio è stupido proprio come il padre,anzi,probabilmente molto di più.
Ma quante volte si vuole fare beccare con le mani nella marmellata ?


----------



## hakaishin (4 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo che il figlio è stupido proprio come il padre,anzi,probabilmente molto di più.
> Ma quante volte si vuole fare beccare con le mani nella marmellata ?


E ora che si fa?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *esclusiva Daily Mail*
> 
> *ottenute mail di Hunter Biden che ha incontrato l'oligarca russo Yevtushenkov, molto vicino a Putin tanto che la sua compagnia sta fornendo droni attualmente per l'Ucraina, per ricevere finanziamenti per la società Rosemont Realty insieme al suo socio in affari Devon Archer che è finito di recente in galera con un anno di pena per frode.*
> 
> *curiosamente questo oligarca è oggetto di sanzioni da altri paesi atlantici, come Regno Unito e Australia, ma non dagli Stati Uniti*



Gli americani sono davvero democratrici. Fanno affari con tutti


----------

